# Universal Soldier , Loganators next quest ....



## loganator

Ok guys time to start the new journal, it will run for the next 13 weeks running up to the NABBA Universe in October .....

I will be dedicating this quest to the late Harry Catt a great friend and mentor to bodybuilders and power lifters at Catts Gym in wigan were I train .

Thanks to everyone who followed my last journal and followed me through my comps so far this year , there are two many of you to mention personally but you know who you are and just want to say your encouragement means a lot to me and I hope you enjoy this one it's gonna be hard to the core 

Will post some pics from when I started and progression pics up to now through the recent comps for anyone who didn't follow my other journal Loganators log ......


----------



## Mingster

Go for it Logs:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

This will be another great journal :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Had corker of a sesh with @shane87 today and trained chest and bi's ....a new pb got smashed so I started as I mean to go on ......

Will update after shower I stink lol !

Loganator


----------



## Milky

Mate, l honestly don't know how much better you can look but as you know were here for the journey, right to the bit where you get on stage.

Smash it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

Subbed, and so glad to hear you're doing the Universe! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Subaroonie


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Subbed!!! Good luck with it mate :thumb:


----------



## Breda

In for the ride. Will be doin more readin than posting tho :thumbup:

As they say onwards and upwards


----------



## Mish

Subbed. Followed your last log closely and found it very helpful.


----------



## Sharpy76

Sooooo looking forward to this!!!!

IN!!!


----------



## QUEST

will be following this seen your pics in your other journal looking immense, good luck soldier ha . :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS

In. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Sorry folks my phone decided to shut down on4% just as I was finishing my first update so have nicked the missis phone to post this and will update in the morning when I get to my pc

Loganator


----------



## Chelsea

Subbed!


----------



## Galaxy

So fvcking suued to this!!


----------



## loganator

ok here's the first session update of the new journal ....welcome and thanks for reading !

chest and bi's .......

started on the incline tapered press as we are alternating this with flat bench on a week to week basis as to which one we do first and burn out on ........we have now dubbed this machine the Heineken press as it hits parts that other presses do no reach lol :lol:

x 5 sets with 3 working sets

10 x 2 plates p side

7 x 3 plates per side inc 3 helpers from @shane87 smashed pb *

4 x 3 plates inc 2 helpers then drop sets 1 plate at a time with helpers and negative loads to finish .....defo getting stronger with these in the short space of time we have been doing them so proving to be a hard but decent choice

flat bench ...strength suffered compared to when we do it as first exercise but to be expected

x 5 sets with 2 working sets

6 x 140 kg

4 x 140 kg drop sets 1 plate at a time and negatives to finish

inc flyes x 4 sets, mega wide with no flexion at elbows so keeping load on chest rather than arms

15 x 40's

15 x 50 's

15 x 60's

12 x 70's and drop sets with helper reps back down the db's

flat flyes x 4 sets

15 x 40's

15 x 50's

15 x 60's

10 x 70's with drop sets to finish a gain

hit some biceps as an extra again just 8 sets not a full workout more a bonus for arms as we hit them properly on fridays

did 4 sets of what we call the pic and mix ....straight bar fractionated curls were we randomly change the start and stop position of the exercise to increase intensity ....dont need heavy weight for these and they quickly pump you up and burn you out

x 4 sets of 25/30 reps

4 sets of seated curls on the horizontal pad to failure with helper reps again not to heavy as this is a very isolating machine ....drop sets and helpers to finish

took us just over 2 hours to polish that off and was dripping again ....pb was smashed on Heineken press so a good start to the journal and how we mean to continue ...........

Loganator


----------



## loganator

today is back day ...training with @shane87 aka the evil one again..... will update after session , have a good day folks !


----------



## loganator

Todays back and delt sesh

X 5 sets latt pulldown machine , ridgid frame and bar not cable will post vid on next back sesh

2 x working sets of 12 x 7 oversize blocks , dont know what they weigh but its a wierd mecanism were the chain is doubled over in a sort of figure of 8 on the pulleys , I can swing on it with my bodyweight so its heavy enough lol .....did drop sets and helpers back up the stack

latt pulldown underhand grip x 4 sets finishing.on stack and drop sets

Db rows x 4 sets

12 x 100's , 140's ,150's and 200's smashed another pb *

Machine rows x 4 sets with2 working sets of stack x 12 with helpers from @shane87

Close grip cable pullovers x 4 sets mod weight very strict

Did a bonus delt sesh for shane x 8 sets

Latt raises x 4 sets with 2 working sets of 12 x 45's nice and strict

Straight bar front raises

4 sets 10 x 25 kg nice and strict

Had a good old sweat again and seem to be moving in the right direction , not started dropping weight yet but getting leaner and strength increasing so all good .....dont want to start cutting too early as im only 12 pounds over my weight at the Nwest this year

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Big quad sesh planned for today , hope Catts aint too busy cos it was like training in the jungle last week but there you go ........Quad loves a tryer lol !


----------



## andyhuggins

Loving the session updates mate. Yeah training in this heat is like being in the jungle :lol:


----------



## J_boyd85

Are you doing the universe mate?


----------



## loganator

J_boyd85 said:


> Are you doing the universe mate?


Hi Joe mate how the fk are you lol ! Great to see you on here mate ! Yep i'm doin the Universe mate it's well and truly ON !

Hope to see more of you round here , good to see a fellow NABBA Warrior on UK-M


----------



## loganator

Didn't make gym yesterday had to go somewhere but got in there today for quads and calfs and annihilated my pb for hacksquat by 5 reps , seems last week crawling out of the gym after legs paid off lol ,

Will update in the morning as not sat down today

Logster


----------



## J_boyd85

loganator said:


> Hi Joe mate how the fk are you lol ! Great to see you on here mate ! Yep i'm doin the Universe mate it's well and truly ON !
> 
> Hope to see more of you round here , good to see a fellow NABBA Warrior on UK-M


Yer i was guna do a journal myself as taking time out from competing to make some improvements competed every year except 07 lol from junior,novice and now mr class!

Yer ill be at uni mate ill DM you my number as deactivated my facebook'!


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays leg session .......

Warmed up with a few light weight high rep hacks

Started throwing plates on the hack squat and did 2 working sets

10 x 4 plates per side

13 x 5 plates per side smashed pb ***** to fkin peices by 5 reps ass to floor , drop sets 8 x 4 plates and 9 x 3 plates

Did 4 sets of front squats on the smith machine , 2 working set of 10 x 2 plates .....went to get shane to spot me and when I got back someone was doin shoulders on it so I switched to the front squat torture contraption we have in the corner and did 2 working sets on that stopping and sitting down at bottom of rep then blasting out of it for a good burn .....will be including this next week as im stepping it up again and will film it for those who didnt see it in my last journal .... Its another of Harry Catts torture contraptions and one of two in the country I believe

2 x 100 rep century set leg ext

failing at the heavy sets up and down the stack with loads of helper reps from @shane87 .......Knees were folding up after that lot and was well pumped so job done ......legs are sore today so happy with doms lol ......

finished on 6 x 30 reps full stack alternate stance standing calf raises nice and deep and strict mega burn felt like my calfs were going to snap lol

Guns today .....sat in garden and its 30 degrees so looks like another good sweat at Catts gym today

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Todays bi's and tri's session

Went to the gym and did guns after sitting in the garden for a couple of hours at 31deg , proper sweat on before we even started lol .....

Seated Single arm preachers

x 4 sets of 12 down the stack to fairly heavy weight , didnt push it too hard as had a little twinge in my left bi,

Weighted dips x 4 sets with working sets

15 x 30 kg

10 x 45 kg plus body weight drop set of 20 , was dripping and hands slipping round the bars ,

Pick and mix straight bar curls 4 x 25/30 random stop start points for good burn , love em !

Tricep pushdowns x 5 sets with working set of stack for 6 .....had to drop weight and drop set up.the stack as hands kept slipping down bar when I wad dripping everywhere ....not ideal but I suppose if your dripping your ripping lol 

Super sets of seated curls on machine with horizontal pad and close grip press on ez bar mini smith machine x 4 sets strict with mod weight to squeeze out the last few reps ..........

Hammys and delts tomorrow , more old school torture on the menu .......

Enjoy your weekend folks , stay hydrated !

Loganator


----------



## andyhuggins

Gotta luv old skool mate. Have a good wkeend. Dont forget your water in the jungle


----------



## loganator

Legs are still sore from thursdays sesh  .....

Old school hammy sesh today , another one in catts tropical jungle ......

Just remember , if your dripping your ripping !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Mad busy family stuff all weekend 3 session updates to write , broke pb on bench yesterday and had a great back session today with @shane87 hope you all had a good weekend

UPdates tonight

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Saturdays hammy sesh

Still had doms in glutes and inner hams so just did seated hams .....worked down to stack 200kg for 6 reps pb* and drop setted back up the stack

Did 6 x 30 alt stance calf raises with stack slow and strict for good burn

Did x 4 sets latt raises working set of 12 x 50's and drop sets to finish .......

Had to rush off to go shopping as we were going to a 50th

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays chest session

Flat bench x 4 sets with x 2 working sets

10 x 140kg

1 x 170kg new pb* drop sets 5 x 140kg , 7 x 100kg , 10 x 60kg , 5 x negative loads at 60kg

thought I would feel the weight out at 170kg as never been over 160 before .....next flat bench I will just do a few reps with 140 and go for a couple of reps with 170 to see if I can start working my way up

Did tapered inc press or as we now call it the heineken press .....4 sets with working set of 80kg x10 and drop sets

Super sets of peck dec and cables to finish x4 sets of 12 heavy and drop sets

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Some pics at 12 weeks out unshaven and a bit smooth but here you go ......


----------



## marknorthumbria

loganator said:


> Some pics at 12 weeks out unshaven and a bit smooth but here you go ......


Look absolutely huge and so well proportioned..!


----------



## loganator

Update todays back session later as missis is tormenting me and requires punishment lol


----------



## TELBOR

Beast Carl!!

Hope all is well


----------



## Sharpy76

Great work on the PB's fella!!

Looking fvcking huge too!!!!


----------



## Milky

Ladies and gentlemen your new Mr Universe right here :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Thanks chaps much appreciated , milkster im gonna step it up now and pull my tripe out to take my class , **** it ! If I fail it wont be for the want of trying mate ......time to start believing in myself to make results happen !

Leg day tomorrow can't firkin wait , gonna go for 6 plates on the hack squat as I got 13 reps with 5 plates last week ......could still feel doms slightly this morning , time to shock those wheels and grow .....may film it and put my money were my mouth is ......time to put up or shut up !


----------



## C.Hill

Subbed to this!! Looking awesome mate, really admire your shape and symmetry, your gonna smash the universe!

What's your diet like at the moment mate?

And training for 2 hours??!!! That's overtraining mate, you'll go into a catabolic state and lose all of your muscle! You should know this!


----------



## Ash1981

LOl loving the catchphrases matee

good luck


----------



## loganator

C.Hill said:


> Subbed to this!! Looking awesome mate, really admire your shape and symmetry, your gonna smash the universe!
> 
> What's your diet like at the moment mate?
> 
> And training for 2 hours??!!! That's overtraining mate, you'll go into a catabolic state and lose all of your muscle! You should know this!


Cheers buddy diet is pretty normal atm but started upping protien again .....only went a stone heavier after worlfs in june so dont want to come in too fast ......heavy sessions and hot weather seem to be doing the trick atm


----------



## Chelsea

marknorthumbria said:


> Look absolutely huge and so well proportioned..!


Massive x2!!!!


----------



## Galaxy

Beast in size and stength :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Ok it's 6 plate hack day , it will be getting filmed so you will see me fail or prevail lol , it's 40 kg heavier than I have gone before so I hope last weeks 13 for 5 wasn't some freak fluke cos I feel ready to step it up and give it a try ........

update this avo ........

Loganator


----------



## Chelsea

loganator said:


> Ok it's 6 plate hack day , it will be getting filmed so you will see me fail or prevail lol , it's 40 kg heavier than I have gone before so I hope last weeks 13 for 5 wasn't some freak fluke cos I feel ready to step it up and give it a try ........
> 
> update this avo ........
> 
> Loganator


Good luck mate, it sounds horrendous but all the best stuff is :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Cheers buddy , it has to be tried ........

Every attempt we choose not to make is a failure .....

Logster


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> Every attempt we choose not to make is a failure .....


Stealing that  lol

I'm sure you'll get the 6 plates mate, that's some serious weight!


----------



## loganator

Battery low on phone so just gonna post working sets of hack squats from todays quad sesh for now

15 x 5 plates new pb by 2 reps

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T08dumk9SqQ#


----------



## loganator

5 x 6 plates another new pb*** whoop !

Actually did 2 reps and realised no one was filming so had to start again lol

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa0NYt8U-M8#

Sorry I had to just paste url instead of embedding the vids its a pain in the **** on my phone so had to use taptalk .....if someone wants to embed them for me then thankyou ;-)

Made my day getting 6 plates .....new pb by 40kg .......lets have it !


----------



## loganator

Just want to add that @shane87 banged out a total of 10 reps with 6 plates on the hack squat then puked , i'm so firkin proud of him and a bit jealous that he puked lol .....i must up my game , ps he is a 19 stone beast with humungus quads tho , I really think I should push him harder lol ,

Well Fuucking done pal !


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> 5 x 6 plates another new pb*** whoop !
> 
> Actually did 2 reps and realised no one was filming so had to start again lol
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Wa0NYt8U-M8#
> 
> Sorry I had to just paste url instead of embedding the vids its a pain in the **** on my phone so had to use taptalk .....if someone wants to embed them for me then thankyou ;-)
> 
> Made my day getting 6 plates .....new pb by 40kg .......lets have it !


That looks fvcking hideous! Well done mate


----------



## loganator

Here is a vid of shane warming up on the front squat torture contraption that we affectionatly call bukaroo lol .....just for anyone who didnt see it on my last journal .....i believe it is one of two in the country .....feel free to embed it for me as I cant do it from my phone thanks


----------



## andyhuggins

Gr8 vids mate. That was bloody awesome boys :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Also filmed century set leg extensions will post when I get chance as battery is on 4 %

Loganator

If yer not screamin yer just dreamin !!!!


----------



## Milky

I have nightmares about that machine !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I have nightmares about that machine !


Lol , you must embrace the pain grasshopper :lol:


----------



## loganator

On my missis phone atm as my batt went so will post century set leg ext in the morning


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> That looks fvcking hideous! Well done mate


Now you can see @Shan87 s idea of spotting lol , doesnt exactly take it off me does he .....just what I need tbh cheers buddy


----------



## andyhuggins

Have to admit that is a proper spot mate.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Just seen your pics and the hack vids,

Logs, your a ****ing unit :thumb:


----------



## loganator

andyhuggins said:


> Have to admit that is a proper spot mate.


That's why I call him the evil one mate he's earned it .....never had a better training buddy in my life , always getting more out of me every session , he is mega strong on legs too , gives me that insentive to keep up with him , one of the nicest blokes you could meet tbh , just like the little big brother I never had lol :lol:


----------



## loganator

danMUNDY said:


> Just seen your pics and the hack vids,
> 
> Logs, your a ****ing unit :thumb:


Cheers mate and welcome aboard


----------



## andyhuggins

loganator said:


> That's why I call him the evil one mate he's earned it .....never had a better training buddy in my life , always getting more out of me every session , he is mega strong on legs too , gives me that insentive to keep up with him , one of the nicest blokes you could meet tbh , just like the little big brother I never had lol :lol:


You couldn't ask for more then mate


----------



## Sharpy76

Holy fvck that looked painful @loganator !!!

Sounds like your relationship with @shane87 is a match made in heaven......or hell, depending on how you look at it:lol:

Cracking stuff though mate, smashing PB's!!!!!!


----------



## shane87

loganator said:


> That's why I call him the evil one mate he's earned it .....never had a better training buddy in my life , always getting more out of me every session , he is mega strong on legs too , gives me that insentive to keep up with him , one of the nicest blokes you could meet tbh , just like the little big brother I never had lol :lol: [/
> 
> It's an inspertion to have you as a training buddy and pushes me more to try get to the level what ur on.
> 
> True friend outside the gym to.


----------



## biglbs

Here you are!

In for this one too buddy...


----------



## loganator

Welcome back @biglbs , sorry mate I should have put a link to this new journal mate


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Welcome back @biglbs , sorry mate I should have put a link to this new journal mate


It's ok you need to try harder to give me the slip mate!

I thought I must have scared you with the amount of weight I lost,thinking I had some sort of techno transmittable virus pmsl

Looking very well as usual buddy....here is a link to my new one ,i should have given you a link too:lol :http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


----------



## BestBefore1989

subbed


----------



## loganator

BestBefore1989 said:


> subbed


Welcome back mate


----------



## loganator

Todays delt session

Went back to starting with laterals as I tried starting with press exercise for a few weeks but noticed no real difference in strength or reps achieved so went back to tried and tested methods .....

X 6 sets of 12 laterals working up to 55's strict for 10 then 10 forced and drop sets using same technique for 40's 30's 25's 20's 15's so a century set finish of sorts ......did the trick pump wise and had difficultly reaching my mouth with water bottle after working set

Seated db press

12 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

10 x 130's then drop sets through 70's and 50's

Seated hammer grip press x 5 sets with 2 working sets

stack x 12

stack plus 10kg for 10 amd drop sets back up the stack beyond failure

Rear laterals on cables x 5 sets of 10 to mod/heavu weight and drop sets back up stack

Shrugs on smith machine gripping bar beyhind back x 4 sets of 30 with 2 working sets of 80 kg

Nearly 11 weeks out from Universe now and feels a bit wierd as I havnt really cut my food yet , staying lean and making gains , dont want to come in too early and loose mass as im still half dieted from the other shows this year , never been in this situation before diet wise but pretty sure I will know when to start nailing it properly

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Thought I would stick a few vids on from comps this year






Will put some more on when chargd phone

This one is from last year as a first timer so you can compare 12 months difference after bulking


----------



## Milky

Carl the difference in the year is fu*king prenominal mate !


----------



## loganator

This video is the Britain this year 12 months later


----------



## loganator

Dont know why the vid from this year didnt embed , tryed it twice


----------



## Sharpy76

Thats a HUGE difference in 12mths mate!!


----------



## Sharpy76

There you go fella


----------



## loganator

Worlds class 3

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ksXqLoHF508#

Cheers sharpy76 could you do this one buddy , thanks


----------



## Sharpy76

:thumb:






Damn you look fvcking awesome mate:cool:


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you look fvcking awesome mate:cool:


thanks buddy I was a little soft compared to the britain a couple of weeks previous but well to get in top 6 in a teriffic lineup ;-)


----------



## BigRy

Hi mate, just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I'm going to back on this board now so I will chip in.

Think I will do a blog when I start dieting in Jan.

Good session in carts today did back and all poundages are going up. When u next in?


----------



## Guest

Cracking vids them Carl m8


----------



## mark_star

lovin the vids Carl, top job


----------



## ripped45

looking massive mate


----------



## loganator

Sorry iv'e been offline, had a ****ter of a week , one thing after another so a few updates to come ......

Last fridays arm sesh .....

Started with seated curls on the horizontal pad x 6 sets finishing with stack for 8 new pb**

drop sets x 4 back up the stack

Tricep pushdowns x6 sets with stack for 9 new pb*

drop sets x 4 back up the stack

Straight bar curls 4 x 30 fractionated random start stop points with 30kg

Weighted dips x 4 sets working set of 45kg and bodyweight drop set

Close grip ez bar press on mini smith machine and seated curls super sets x 4

Loganator


----------



## onthebuild

Just found this one! Subbed! Last journal was a great one, Im sure this will be too!


----------



## loganator

Mondays chest sesh

Tapered incline press on the aptly named hineken press

X 5 sets with 2 working sets ,

3 plates a side for 9 new pb *

3 plates a side for 5 with drop sets of 2 and 1 plates ......

this change up is one of the best we have made , deffo hitting new muscle fibers always sore and really hitting upper chest to the point were I can see it changing shape ....noticed it looks like its growing over my collar bones when pumped lol ....really happy with results in just 6 weeks

Flat bench x5 sets , 2 working sets

140kg for 7

140kg for 4 plus drop sets 100k, 60k and negatives to finish

Super sets of cables and peck deck x 4 sets , one working set on each with stack on peck deck and drop sets and 50kg per side on cables with drop sets

Loganator


----------



## mark_star

have to tell you, your sessions inspire me mate, amazing


----------



## loganator

Didn't train yesterday as the wish bone went on my car going over a friggin speed bump !

Did legs today with @shane87 aka the beast master and pushed each other into the floor lol....literaly!

Warmed up on leg press x 4 sets light to prepare the knees for hack squats

Hack squat x 4 sets with working set of 6 plates a side for 9 new pb* including 3 grueling painfull helpers from shane ....well I should say not very helpers as he lets me grind to a halt before tickling the plates up at zero mph .....

Drop sets of 4 plates for 5, 3 plates for 5 and 2 plates for 8 .....felt like I had done for the day after those ....all crawling speed helper reps from shane and felt pain that you wouldnt think you would feel from hack in the bottom of my feet and calves were killing me too as well as my tear drops .....its like instant doms asif its the day after lol

Front squats on the smith machine with feet a bit forward of the bar to hit quads hard

x 4 sets with working sets of 2 plates a side for 10 and 2 and a half for 5 then drop sets through 1and 1/2 and one plate per side ....had nothing left but shane just kept asking for more , last rep felt like shane was pulling me up with the bar lol .......got my oen back when he ended up on his back after I took him through his drop sets lol

X 2 century sets leg ext with a new twist only moving one block at a time up and dien the stack but squeesing each rep slowly for more burn ....seemed more intense burn , will let you know tomorrow !

Pushing quads hard now so we are doing calfs after upper body workouts instead as its difficult to do standing calf raises when you can only just stand up lol

Don't be mard , hit it hard !

Loganator


----------



## BestBefore1989

PB's coming thick and fast :bounce:

4 in one week is a bit greedy and very impressive :thumb:


----------



## mikemull

Subbed late to this mate, followed your last one late as well! Do you live in wigan as well as train there? I've been to cats once its a great gym. I'm training at x4less in wigan as its central and cheap at moment.


----------



## loganator

BigRy said:


> Hi mate, just thought I'd pop in and say hello. I'm going to back on this board now so I will chip in.
> 
> Think I will do a blog when I start dieting in Jan.
> 
> Good session in carts today did back and all poundages are going up. When u next in?


hi buddy good to see Catts members on here mate , i'm in tomoz mate it's delts and we are training at 3 ish ......


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Cracking vids them Carl m8


Cheers mucka


----------



## loganator

mikemull said:


> Subbed late to this mate, followed your last one late as well! Do you live in wigan as well as train there? I've been to cats once its a great gym. I'm training at x4less in wigan as its central and cheap at moment.


Yes matey geniune pie eater , though I don't get as many down my neck as I used to due to the dieting lol


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> have to tell you, your sessions inspire me mate, amazing


Really glad you find them interesting mark :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull

loganator said:


> Yes matey geniune pie eater , though I don't get as many down my neck as I used to due to the dieting lol


Me to pal platt wazzer originally living in spring view now.


----------



## loganator

Hi hope your all having a good weekend thought I would bob on to update last couple of training sessions .......

Fridays shoulder session

X 5 sets db latt raises

15 x 15's 25's 40's

then 10 x 50's strict and 10 x 50,s forced reps

10 x50's strict then again 10 x 50's forced reps , drop sets through 40's 30's and 20's agsin doing as many strict reps as poss then 10 forced reps on each drop

smith machine press x 4 sets

12 x 60k

10 x 100k

6 x 140k

4 x 140k inc helpers , drop sets with helpers through 100k and 60k

Seated hammer grip press x 5 sets

2 working sets

10 x stack

8 x stack and drop sets with helpers x 4 sets through failure back up to girl pants weight

Rear delt bent over raises on cables x 4 sets with working set of 9 blocks and drop set finish

X 4 sets wide grip upright rows on cable to heavy weight and drop set finish ....

Great pump and loads of sweating done , gave @shane87 a really good push as he is keen to bring up his delts and is improving weekly I am glad to say , just shows that you reap what you sow .....keep it up mate proud of you almost caught me up now and will prob pass me if you keep going like this

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Todays hammy and calf sesh

LYing hams x 6 sets

working sets of 10 x 130kg and 5 x 170 kg with drop sets helpers and negs to finish

X4 sets of old school lying hams on thr flat bench with partner resistance on feet .....will film these next week instead of trying to explian them all the time , they are fkin brutal .....by the 4th set we only had 2 good reps in us where you can actually fight the resistance and after them it was difficult to even lift your foot off the floor to knee hight as hams are so pumped and stiff

X4 sets seated hams with working sets of 10 x 120 k

6 x 140 k

4 x 140 k and drop sets back up the stack to 80k ....strength sapped from the old school torture lol

Standing calf raises x 4 sets 30 alt foot stance of x almost stack.....

2 sets and a couple of blocks shy of what we normally do on standing calfs but done at half speed as deep as possible so each set was a working set and burning by half way through the reps

Doms were felt on hams before leaving the gym as shane is putting me through more and more assisted reps through failure each week .....cheers mate its just what I need right now 

10 weeks out now so the real dieting must begin to drop a stone for the Universe ......sh$t is getting real now and switches are getting flicked .....as usual I will be lifting as heavy and intense as possible for as long as possible through the rest of the prep carbs or no carbs !

Have a good weekend folks !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Got my car back today and gave it a big hug lol .....fkin hate buses !


----------



## loganator

Sunday morning session planned ......biceps and posing practice , probly at the heaviest I will be before the Uni now , holding a bit of water but not concerned at this point will start getting water under check at about 6 weeks out as hydration = max strength and lifting big holds mass pre comp


----------



## Sharpy76

Morning Carl!

50kg db lat raises?! Am i reading that right?!

You absolute BEAST!!!!


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> Morning Carl!
> 
> 50kg db lat raises?! Am i reading that right?!
> 
> You absolute BEAST!!!!


ye I wish ! Lbs mate lmao !


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> ye I wish ! Lbs mate lmao !


Phew!!!

Thank fvck for that:lol:

Was beginning to seriously question why i even bother lifting for a minute!


----------



## loganator

Todays bicep session

Seated concentration machine curls on horizontal pad

x6 sets

x4 working sets going to failure at bottom end of stack with 5 or so helpers on each set , finished 2 sets of stack 100k with helper reps ....drop sets and helpers through failure on last set

Straight bar curls with olympic bar

10 x 40k

10 x 50k

10 x 60k

10 x 60k inc helpers then drop set to 40 k through failure with 4 helpers .......

cracking pump couldn't keep hold of bar hands turning out with forearm pump 

Standing preacher concentration db curls over inc bench

10 x 20's 30's 40's 40's helpers on last working set

Hammer grip curls 4 sets x 25k to failure on each set just to finish off really as to pumped for full rom ......

Another good one with @shane87 squeezing the forced reps out of me at agonising slow pace cheers pal don't know where i'd be without you ;-)

loganator


----------



## loganator

Couldn't get to gym yesterday as I spent 12 hours tiling a mates bathroom ,

managed to get in today and luckily shane didnt get to gym yesterday so we were both still on chest day

Started flat bench .....

X 4 sets , 2 working sets

12 x 140 kg matched pb at 21 lbs lighter on bw compared to last time

5 x 160kg , drop sets 2 x 140kg , 6 x 100kg , 8 x 60kg and 3 negatives at 60kg to finish

Incline tapered press machine (heineken press )

x 4 sets , 3 working sets

9 x 80kg

5 x 100kg

5 x 80kg , drop sets through 60, 40, and 20 kg , this machine is unbelievabley hardcore esp after doing bench 1st ....have to say I love it and can see my upper chest changing and strength serously up for current bw

X 4 sets inc flyes

12 x 40's 50's 60's 70's inc a couple of helpers from @shane87 on working set

X 4 sets flat flyes

12 x 40's 50's 50's 50's inc helpers

A good sesh and strength is good at this bw happy with current progress and think its due to doing the heineken press improving upper chest and overall strength .....

Shane's strength is flying up and would say he will pass me soon .....will have to do something about that in the next offseason lol.

Serously though i'm really happy with his efforts and progress this last 12 months cant wait to see him peeled next year , think he will be a force to be reconed with ;-)

Loganstor


----------



## loganator

hi guys sorry i have been offline again had stuff to deal with at home ....back online now and updating last couple of sessions

yesterdays back session .....

started on latt pulldowns with Y shaped semi close grip bar as it allows for deeper contraction of latts as hands can be brought past ribcage , really hits latts and the fact that i am sore is a sign of another good changeup in this prep ....

x4 sets with 2 working sets

10 x stack new pb*

10 x stack followed by x 5 forced reps then drop sets back up the stack x 10 and x 5 forced

wide hammer grip latt pulldowns x 5 sets with working sets of 10 x stack and 10 x stack and 5 x forced and drop sets x 10 reps and x 5 forced back up the stack

wide hammer grip latt pulls behind neck x 4 sets with working set of almost stack and drop sets back up the stack

seated hammer grip rows on machine x 4 sets of 12 finishing with x 2 sets of stack and drop sets back up the stack

close grip pullovers x 5 sets to mod/heavy weight and drop sets back up stack

deffo sore from the latt pulls with the Y shape bar as it uses a underhand diagonal grip if you know what i mean and is a really deep contraction in the outer latts under the rear delt ....think a change is as good as a rest if you know what i mean

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays shoulder session ........

x 5 sets of db shoulder press

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

10 x 90's

14 x 130's new pb *

12 x 130's with drop sets through 90's 70' and 50's with helper reps through failure on every set ...just thought i would add that i am 23 lbs down on my bw from the last ime i went anywere near that amount of reps with the 130's so am chuffed with that !

seated hammer grip press x 5 sets with 2 working sets

12 x stack

10 x stack plus 20k and rop sets with helper reps back up the stack

seated press normall grip x 4 sets

2 working sets of stack and drop sets up the stack

standing latt raises on cables x 4 sets finishing on 25 kg per side and drop sets back up the stacks

bent over raises for rears x 4 sets and drop sets

wide grip upright rows on cable x 4 sets of 12 with drop sets

dropped 7 lbs in just over a week some water some fat i think but not worried about the big loss at this stage as im sure it will slow in the coming weeks , 9 weeks out and around 9 lbs to loose now ...just going to keep pushing as heavy as possible for as long as possible

enjoy the weekend chaps ....

big squat sesh tommorrow with shane will update after training

Loganator


----------



## loganator

so theres the updates done and all i can say is what a fked up few weeks i have had ....got a lump umder my peck on one of my ribs that i had boipsys on that took 3 weeks to find out it is a trauma from an old injury , nan went into hospital again and had 9 liters of fluid drained off her because of the cancer again and i managed to split with the missis today too .....

ay well better focus om what i'm good at like kicking my own as in the gym for now and see how things pan out ...surely it's time for something good to hapen to me for fucs sake lol !!!!

No sympathy please guys. ...take the **** by all means lol i need cheering up haha !!

laters folks


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> so theres the updates done and all i can say is what a fked up few weeks i have had ....got a lump umder my peck on one of my ribs that i had boipsys on that took 3 weeks to find out it is a trauma from an old injury , nan went into hospital again and had 9 liters of fluid drained off her because of the cancer again and i managed to split with the missis today too .....
> 
> ay well better focus om what i'm good at like kicking my own as in the gym for now and see how things pan out ...surely it's time for something good to hapen to me for fucs sake lol !!!!
> 
> No sympathy please guys. ...take the **** by all means lol i need cheering up haha !!
> 
> laters folks


Jesus fvcking christ mate, sounds like you've had a proper mare!

Hope things work out for the best, thats all i say


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> Jesus fvcking christ mate, sounds like you've had a proper mare!
> 
> Hope things work out for the best, thats all i say


cheers buddy , all i can do is focus on looking after the old dear and geting my ass in the best shape possible for the Universe ....blinkers going on big time..... time to push harder than ever !!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> cheers buddy , all i can do is focus on looking after the old dear and geting my ass in the best shape possible for the Universe ....blinkers going on big time..... time to push harder than ever !!!!


Never doubted your determination for a second mate!!

9wks to go big man!!!


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> Never doubted your determination for a second mate!!
> 
> 9wks to go big man!!!


cheers buddy ...lookin sharp in your avi by the way !


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> cheers buddy ...lookin *sharp* in your avi by the way !


I see what you did there..... :lol:

Thanks mate, just plodding on in limbo atm, not sure whether i'm leaning up or lean bulking!


----------



## mikemull

Hope it picks up for you mate but great focus on your training! Wiganers are soldiers mate thall be reet!


----------



## Guest

Full steam ahead mucka, keep it up.


----------



## loganator

todays leg session .....

hack squats x5 sets

2 working sets of 6 plates per side

9 x 6 plates

5 x 6 plates needed a touch on all reps for second set as i was burned from 1st working set but that didn't stop @shane87 asking for more on each drop set and did atleast 5 grueling helper reps on each drop set though 4 plates a side and 2 plates a side ........

Hobbled into the bog to puke but once again it didn't happen lol , sorry shane better luck next time pal !

x 5 sets of leg press for a change up right down to stop plate on each rep

2 x working sets of 280 kg x10 and x 7

4 sets of leg ext to heavy weight and drop sets through failure with hold and resists rep to finish on light weight with shane pushing me back down to burn out ,

was seriously fked up by the intensity of the hacks and had nothing left for calfs so it looks like they will be done tomoz with some sets on hams if legs are permitting

loganator


----------



## Milky

Been working opposite the Convention centre in Southport and telling everyone " my mate's gonna be cowned Mr Universe there in a few weeks "


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Been working opposite the Convention centre in Southport and telling everyone " my mate's gonna be cowned Mr Universe there in a few weeks "


Lol , thanks mate i will do my best to live up to that infact i just told Shane that he is being soft on me and that i need pushing harder .....wtf have i said lol ? ay well what doesn't kill us makes us stronger pal ...all or nothing now it's all i got !


----------



## loganator

Just realised that I have moved from doin a couple of clean reps with 6 plates on the hack to 6 clean reps in 3 sessions ......just goes to show the value of a good training partner pushing you past what you think you can do , nice one @shane87 !


----------



## loganator

Will deffo have to film next weeks hack sesh to show progress now


----------



## loganator

Hammys and calfs today then my week is complete .......no more missed parts , All or nothing.!


----------



## loganator

toadays hams and calfs session with @shane87 ......

decided it was time for another change up so we started on old scool hams

did x 4 sets and felt very strong on the first couple of sets in the early reps with 19stone shane hanging off my ankles lol ....by sets 3 and 4 it was a different story and the pain once again set in , i filmed set 3 of 4 as promised last week so will post after this update

lying hams x 5 sets to mod heavy weight and drop sets with super slow helpers from shane back up to failure on girl weights

stiff leg deads x 4 sets with 2 working sets of 140k x 10 and x 7 .....strength was down by this point but think we will be bringing sldl back into the hams sesh and dont really know why it was excluded for a while

standing caldf raises x 4 sets of 30 alt stance inner/outer and straight feet x stack slow and strict for max burn ...owch !!!!

hope yopu had a good weekend folks , will post old scool hammy vid now

Loganator


----------



## NE0

Just had a quick read of your log, wow some great training sessions in there, best of luck with your show!! Looks like you'll nail it mate.


----------



## loganator




----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


>


Fook that looks/sounds painful!!

@shane87 has the same vibrams trainers i've got! I get some funny looks when i wear them but if they're good enough for a 19st beast then they're sure good enough for me lol.

Keep the vids coming Carl:thumb:


----------



## loganator

here are the century set leg ext from the other week that i had trouble uploading from my phone ...they get a little messy on the helper reps as i normally get a better squeze with shane spotting but he had to film .....also the last 10 reps are missing as i lost count and shane stopped filming thinking i had finished but you get the idea .....


----------



## BestBefore1989

great videos :thumb:


----------



## bail

Hi mate I noticed you do tiling for a living do you find it hard to diet down for competing while doing a physicals intensive job, just wondering as I do a physical job ATM and not sure how its gonna fit into dieting down next year


----------



## loganator

bail said:


> Hi mate I noticed you do tiling for a living do you find it hard to diet down for competing while doing a physicals intensive job, just wondering as I do a physical job ATM and not sure how its gonna fit into dieting down next year


You will just have to monitor your weight loss mate ....if you loose more than say 4 lbs in a week then up your carbs on the following week until a balance is found .....its difficult to say if and how much your job will affect your diet untill you start it ....you will have to play it by ear really but I would advise you to up your cals by 2000 pw for every lb you dont want to loose only and if your weight loss goes above 4 lbs per week .....also bear in mind that if you are quite overweight when you first start dieting then you can expect your initial weight loss to be rapid and I wouldnt be as concerned in the first stages of the diet if this is the case .....

Just remember that this is general advice based on zero info about yourself and we are all different so the main thing I will say to you is suck it and see .


----------



## loganator

Will be filming the heineken press in tomorrows chest session to show if we have improved , I managed 6 clean and 3 helpers last time so I hope I can improve on that ;-)

Starting filming my prep for the uni with dns video in the next couple of weeks and dvd's will be available for anyone interested ......we will be visiting Catts and a few other gyms in the northwest and training with some NWest British and World champions , should be a decent watch and I will also be talking about diet and cardio etc


----------



## loganator

Honestly cannot wait to get to the gym .....

Think some morning cardio is in order too !


----------



## bail

loganator said:


> You will just have to monitor your weight loss mate ....if you loose more than say 4 lbs in a week then up your carbs on the following week until a balance is found .....its difficult to say if and how much your job will affect your diet untill you start it ....you will have to play it by ear really but I would advise you to up your cals by 2000 pw for every lb you dont want to loose only and if your weight loss goes above 4 lbs per week .....also bear in mind that if you are quite overweight when you first start dieting then you can expect your initial weight loss to be rapid and I wouldnt be as concerned in the first stages of the diet if this is the case .....
> 
> Just remember that this is general advice based on zero info about yourself and we are all different so the main thing I will say to you is suck it and see .


Thank you for reply mate much appreciated


----------



## Linny

Hello


----------



## loganator

Linny said:


> Hello


Hi Linny it's great to see you on here, thanks for coming

ladies and gentlemen Miss Universe !


----------



## loganator

here is he heineken press update video ....for those of you that don't know already we decided to call it the Heineken press as it reaches the psrts other presses cannot reach lol .....anyways i beat last weeks clean reps by 2 so another pb and got 2 helpers a total of 10 with @shane87 helping , if you can call it help just looks like he is talking to me and stroking my elbows lol :lol: will post full update later after shower


----------



## loganator

youtube seems to be having some difficultys as no vids on my page are playing properly , i would try it in a while if i was you


----------



## sined

Works fine for me mate. Looks like a really nice movement.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

loganator said:


> here is he heineken press update video ....for those of you that don't know already we decided to call it the Heineken press as it reaches the psrts other presses cannot reach lol .....anyways i beat last weeks clean reps by 2 so another pb and got 2 helpers a total of 10 with @shane87 helping , if you can call it help just looks like he is talking to me and stroking my elbows lol :lol: will post full update later after shower


i can imagine the stretch at the bottom of that is pretty intense?


----------



## loganator

sined said:


> Works fine for me mate. Looks like a really nice movement.


ye it looks like they sorted it out now mate .......can't tell you just how strict the movent is mate i'm lovin it atm


----------



## Sharpy76

I'm gonna start a petition in my gym....

"WE WANT A FVCKING HEINEKEN PRESS"


----------



## Guest

Belting machine that, really hits your chest hard!


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Belting machine that, really hits your chest hard!


Its a cracker mate couldnt get above 2 and a 1/4 plates a side when we first started using it yet I could inc db press the 150's for 5 or 6 reps .....its a whole new kind of strict on the upper chest and seems to be doing trick overall strength wise to as my bench is also as strong as its ever been at 24lbs below my heaviest bulked weight ......saying that my strength is up on all my bodyparts probably due to doing as im told by the evil one @shane87 who constantly tells me I can do stuff that I deffo dont think I would try without being pushed .....I devise the torture and shane cranks up the pain lol ......


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Belting machine that, really hits your chest hard!


Its a cracker mate couldnt get above 2 and a 1/4 plates a side when we first started using it yet I could inc db press the 150's for 5 or 6 reps .....its a whole new kind of strict on the upper chest and seems to be doing trick overall strength wise to as my bench is also as strong as its ever been at 24lbs below my heaviest bulked weight ......saying that my strength is up on all my bodyparts probably due to doing as im told by the evil one @shane87 who constantly tells me I can do stuff that I deffo dont think I would try without being pushed .....I devise the torture and shane cranks up the pain lol ......


----------



## loganator

danMUNDY said:


> i can imagine the stretch at the bottom of that is pretty intense?


yes mate it is, when we drop set we finish on 10k per side and stop at the bottom at full stretch then blast the rep back out , its a great movement ....most people never go past 20k per side for working sets


----------



## loganator

@danMUNDY I will film the drop sets next time for you mate ,, it will be 2 weeks tho as we start on bench next week.and the heineken press is seriously affected when done second and not worth filming lol


----------



## NE0

Whats your view on stretching during training? Do you believe it has any benifits?

BTW Heineken press!!!! Quality mate!! lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

loganator said:


> @danMUNDY I will film the drop sets next time for you mate ,, it will be 2 weeks tho as we start on bench next week.and the heineken press is seriously affected when done second and not worth filming lol


Will look forward to it mate


----------



## loganator

NE0 said:


> Whats your view on stretching during training? Do you believe it has any benifits?
> 
> BTW Heineken press!!!! Quality mate!! lol


Keeping the worked muscle underload at peak contraction or stretch will have obvious benefits when wanting to break the muscle down as the muscle is working most when in this state ....or do you mean stretching to warm the muscle ?


----------



## NE0

loganator said:


> Keeping the worked muscle underload at peak contraction or stretch will have obvious benefits when wanting to break the muscle down as the muscle is working most when in this state ....or do you mean stretching to warm the muscle ?


I was thinking between working sets, DC style stretches?!?


----------



## loganator

NE0 said:


> I was thinking between working sets, DC style stretches?!?


Cant say I have ever done it so I cant comment sorry mate


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays chest session

X 5 sets Heineken press with 2 working sets

10 x 3 plates 8 clean, new pb** by 2 reps

7 x 3 plates 4 clean then drop sets 2 plates , 1 plate and 10k per side

Flat bench x 5 sets 2 working sets

7 x 140 5 clean

5 x 140 3 clean drop sets though 2 plates one plate and negatives to finish

Close grip ez press x 4 sets with 2 working sets of 2 plates per side and drop sets

Super sets of cables and peckdeck x 5 sets each with 2 working sets of stack on peckdeck and loads of forced reps and drop sets and 2 working sets of 40k per side cables and drop sets to finish

A few more sets than usual with the addition of the close grip but thought we would step up the reps, drop sets and forced reps as I want to get some more striation for the Universe

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Todays back session

Close diagonal underhand grip pulldowns x 5 sets , really meant to film a set to show the bar we use as its unusual and wonder if people undetstand my description of it

2 working sets

12 x stack

10 x stack plus 25k new pb** drop sets through stack with loads of forced reps

Wide hammer grip latt pulldowns sat with back to the stack for a strict movement ....

Did x 4 sets and only got 3/4 way down the stack as we have never done them this way before , will film next weeks for you to see,

Standing bb rows in squat rack x 4 sets

Working set of 12 x 180 kg with forced reps pb*

And another finisher set of 100kg x 12 done slow and strict for good burn to finish

Underhand hammer strength pulls x 4 sets

working set of 5 plates per side and helper reps and drop sets through 3 and 2 plates with loads of forced reps

super sets of hammer grip pulldowns behind neck and close grip pullovers x 4 sets each to moderate weight and drop sets to finish

A good mix of weight and really high volume aimed at keeping size and improving condition ......finished off with a bonus round of latt raises x 4 sets up to 40's and back down to 15's through 3 drop sets again with plenty of forced reps

Big leg session planned for tomorrow and will be filming the 6 plate set to show if I have improved over last 3 weeks , big ryan is supposed to be training with us as well so it should be fun to see how he adapts to the intensity , I think he should do ok as his nickname is quadzilla lol .

loganator


----------



## loganator

Set one of two working sets on the hack squat today got a total of 7 with 4 clean ....got 9 and 6 clean on sat then trained hams on sun as we had a messed up week last week , I think only having 2 days off between leg sessions affected us both as shane was underpar aswell , will be back on an even keel now training legs wed and hams sat so should bounce back next week but still an improvement on the last vid .....check it out anyways


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Seeing your hack vids makes me wanna incorporate them more into my routine, have only done em a handful of times


----------



## loganator

danMUNDY said:


> Seeing your hack vids makes me wanna incorporate them more into my routine, have only done em a handful of times


Get them done then pal , my only advice would be dont concern yourself with weight initially , just go as deep as possible , that way you are hitting the muscle group properly and your strength and gains will come faster ,

The deeper you go the faster you grow ! Lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Will post full update for leg sesh tomorrow ,

Gnite folks


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> Set one of two working sets on the hack squat today got a total of 7 with 4 clean ....got 9 and 6 clean on sat then trained hams on sun as we had a messed up week last week , I think only having 2 days off between leg sessions affected us both as shane was underpar aswell , will be back on an even keel now training legs wed and hams sat so should bounce back next week but still an improvement on the last vid .....check it out anyways


Sick set mate. Beasting it out to Miley Cyrus!!! Haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Set one of two working sets on the hack squat today got a total of 7 with 4 clean ....got 9 and 6 clean on sat then trained hams on sun as we had a messed up week last week , I think only having 2 days off between leg sessions affected us both as shane was underpar aswell , will be back on an even keel now training legs wed and hams sat so should bounce back next week but still an improvement on the last vid .....check it out anyways


How did you finish that with a smile on your face?! Had one more in the tank I reckon.... :whistling:


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> How did you finish that with a smile on your face?! Had one more in the tank I reckon.... :whistling:


Dont worry mate we did another working set with drop sets after that lol.


----------



## loganator

yesterdays leg sesh .....

2 sets of light leg ext to warm up

x 5 sets of hack squats

10 x 4 plates

10 x 6 plates

10 x 8 plates

7 x 12 plates

9 x 10 plates , drop sets x 8 and 6 plates with 3 reps past failure each set

we decided to use the front squat torture rack as shown in my previous vids x 4 sets

2 working sets of just 60 kg which believe me is heavy on this torture contraption lol

drop sets off second working set -20 kg per set with helper reps from @shane 87 through failure

.....I may start with this macine one week just to see what we can get out of it with a fresh pair of legs or may even rotate it week to week with hacks for the shock factor as i'm leaning towards big changes in my routines noew as i don't want to go stale do the same thing for too long

did x 2 century sets x 100 reps per set on the leg ext to finish off and was totally burned out , this must have been because of only having 2 days betwen leg sessions as shane was the same and he is carbed up to the max lol

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays shoulder session

x 5 sets seated db press

10 x 50's

10 x 70 's

10 x 90's

12 x 130's

9 x 130's drop sets with 90's 70's 50 's with plenty of assisted reps past failure

smith machine press

10 x 60 kg

10 x 100 kg

7 x 140kg

5 x 140kg then drop sets with 100kg 60 kg and 40 kg ....did loads of assisted reps espse on the last drop set and really anihilated it lol ,

seated hammer grip press x 5 sets with 2 working sets

12 x stack

10 x stack plus 10 kg and drop sets back up the stack , again pushing for more reps past failure right back up the stack ....I'm so f*king hungry for this now i'm looking for new ways break us down on every session , seems to be working as i been sore all week lol

used the pivoting frame for latt raises so we could load it up for the shock factor and did 5 sets with 2 working sets of 60kg per side really forced reps till we had nothing left and couldnt move the bars an inch

did some db latt raises to finish off and went up to 45 's and back down through the weights to finish off

did x 4 sets cgp on the ez bar for a bonus on chest and tris and called it a night

gnite folks

loganator


----------



## loganator

Slow start this morning , gonna jump on the treadmill now then trainin at 1 with @shane87 .....

Cardio 5 days a week from this point onwards 

8 weeks tomorrow !!!!! Time to lock and load!!!!!!!

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Cardio done , just did 30min inc power walk on the tread mill , have to wait till 2 oclock to train as shane finishes at 1 ,

Itching to get to the gym now 100% motivated to the core !

Been experimenting with shock factor in the routines since noticing how sore my traps were after the forced reps of bb rows earlier in the week , going to try to get some shock reps in on the biceps today with some big ass db curls followed by some light weight strict reps ....lets see if im sore tomoz as biceps not been really sore for ages

weekend is almost upon us folks !

IF YOUR PREPPING THEN KEEP ON REPPING !!!!!

loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Love your attitude to this mate, always positive and always trying to push harder and better, keep it going!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Love your attitude to this mate, always positive and always trying to push harder and better, keep it going!


Thanks Ben , sure will do mate had a cracking arm session today threw some mega heavy forced rep bb curls in , just have to see if im sore or not now and decide to keep them I hope ;-)


----------



## loganator

Low carbs kicking in now managed about 4 hours sleep ....been waking up for last hour so decided to get up and update my blog.......

Yesterdays gun sesh .......

Started with straight bar curls x 5 sets

12 x 10 k ps

12 x 20 k ps

10 x 30k ps

5 x 40 k ps forced reps

8 x 30 k ps x 4 forced reps , drop sets 30k and 20k finishing both drop sets with forced reps and helpers ..........guess what its 3.54am and biceps are starting to feel sore  )

Did cable pushdowns wide grip x 5 sets working set of stack x 9 and drop sets with forced reps bsck up the stack

Seated curl machine (horizontal pad) x 5 sets working set of stack

Drop sets bsck up the stack with helper reps well beyond failure

Weighted dips x6 sets

15 x bw

15 x 10k

15 x 20k

12 x 30k

10 x 30k

20 x bw

Supersets of tricep pushdowns with strict kickback and close grip v bar standing cable curls x 4 sets to failure repping out slow and strict

Doms kicking in onn bi's and slso on delts from the forced rep 60k rears we did on wed .

Forced reps on the menu for sure now , maybe I will cool it in s couple if weeks depending how my body feels as I dont want to get injured going into the diet but the shock factor is getting us sore for now.....

If you're thinking of trying this aporoach remember to pick the right exercises and warm up properly first , not for the faint hearted or novice trainer but ideal if you have no injurys and are feeling strong but stuck not moving forward as you would like on certain body parts

Might try to get another hour now but can see me getting up doing some leg raises soon

Eat lean , train mean!

Thanks @shane87 for being there on another gruelling sesh keep at it with me pal you are evolving week by week !

Loganator


----------



## LittleChris

What class you competiting in at the uni pal? You got any pictures as looking fantastic in your avi!


----------



## loganator

LittleChris said:


> What class you competiting in at the uni pal? You got any pictures as looking fantastic in your avi!


Thanks mate , there's a few on page 3 of this journal from a few weeks ago and some on my old journal loganators log towards the end from this year.

Doin class 3 mate , you competing yourself ?


----------



## LittleChris

NABBA England (Novice) and then Leamington Spa (UKBFF) and the either British Finals or NABBA UK. Here is my journal: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/231923-journey-stage-8.html

Wanted to watch the Uni, aim to compete there in years to come, but timing too close to my other shows.

Good luck, you are an inspiration!


----------



## loganator

LittleChris said:


> NABBA England (Novice) and then Leamington Spa (UKBFF) and the either British Finals or NABBA UK. Here is my journal: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/231923-journey-stage-8.html
> 
> Wanted to watch the Uni, aim to compete there in years to come, but timing too close to my other shows.
> 
> Good luck, you are an inspiration!


Thanks very much buddy , will pop in and take a look at your journal soon , keep hitting it hard !


----------



## loganator

Sort of rest day today as I had to take my car for tracking and spares , managed 45 min inc power walk on the tm ......going to train hams in southport tommorrow whilst im over there seeing a good mate thats looking at me at 8 weeks out


----------



## loganator

Went to see my mentor at southport yesterday and ran through some ideas for music and posing routines for the Universe and for the Cheshire open im doing in 5 weeks ....Also got a guest spot at the Mr Blackpool show the day after the cheshire show so i'm buzzing and motivated about that as its my first one ;-)

Todays chest session

Flat bench first this week

X 5 sets with 2 working sets

10 x 140kg

8 x 140 kg drop sets 7 x 100kg , 10 x 60kg plus 4 negatives

Heineken press x 5 sets

2 working.sets of 50 kg per side

10 x 50k

6 x 50k drop sets 6 x 30 kg p side, 12 x 10 k p side

Inc flys x 4 sets 2 working sets of 15 x 55's mega deep wide and strict

Flat flys x 4 sets , 2 working sets of 12 x 55's again strict slow form

Starting to tighten up again now feeling good about prep and 100% focused on the goal at hand

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Got some really good pics in The Beef magazine this month from the Nwest and the Britain and a really good write up for taking my class at the Britain from pscarb .....

Very happy with that made up to get a bit of recognition and fired up to be my best for the Universe esp as Lee Priest is competing and I would say a favourite for the overall champ . Plus I have a feeling that a few in my class from the Britain will have pulled there socks up and be wanting there lb of flesh lol .......Better keep on keeping on pushing , 7 weeks and 5 days to go , time to turn up the heat !


----------



## Sharpy76

loganator said:


> Got some really good pics in The Beef magazine this month from the Nwest and the Britain and a really good write up for taking my class at the Britain from pscarb .....
> 
> Very happy with that made up to get a bit of recognition and fired up to be my best for the Universe esp as Lee Priest is competing and I would say a favourite for the overall champ . Plus I have a feeling that a few in my class from the Britain will have pulled there socks up and be wanting there lb of flesh lol .......Better keep on keeping on pushing , 7 weeks and 5 days to go , time to turn up the heat !


I actually read that in the gym this morning!

Showed my mate and said "i know him'!! lol, he thought you looked a beast too, great pics and write up:thumb:


----------



## loganator

Sharpy76 said:


> I actually read that in the gym this morning!
> 
> Showed my mate and said "i know him'!! lol, he thought you looked a beast too, great pics and write up:thumb:


Made up with it mate........ pushing harder than ever for this one , more working sets , more drop sets , more helpers and forced reps, more negatives and more weight , cardio going well too , date with the treadmill tonight ........9 ish lbs from show weight and just under 8 weeks to go ;-)


----------



## loganator

This mornings The Beef magasine pics from the Britsin this year


----------



## loganator

Will update yesterdays back session and todays leg session later as my battery is low but thought I would update you with one of todays working sets from the hack squats , managed 9 with 6 plates thats a 6 rep increase in 4 weeks .......

Train insane or remain the same !


----------



## loganator

Dropped my sponsors tesm ironworks last week after much thought on the matter as I had a few issues like orders getting constantly messed up and making me look like a cnut in general plus a host of other reasons that I cant be bothered to go into on here . Onwards and upwards


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Dropped my sponsors tesm ironworks last week after much thought on the matter as I had a few issues like orders getting constantly messed up and making me look like a cnut in general plus a host of other reasons that I cant be bothered to go into on here . Onwards and upwards


Fair enough mate, don't need hassle this close to the biggest comp of your life


----------



## loganator

Just looked back at my first 6 plate hack squat attempt on vid from a few weeks ago and realised I did 5 reps inc helpers then did 9 today so thats a 4 rep increase not 6 as I thought .....just wanted to keep it factual sorry guys honest mistake there


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

loganator said:


> Just looked back at my first 6 plate hack squat attempt on vid from a few weeks ago and realised I did 5 reps inc helpers then did 9 today so thats a 4 rep increase not 6 as I thought .....just wanted to keep it factual sorry guys honest mistake there


after seeing the vid logs, whos gonna argue anyways :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

yesterdays back session ....

underhand diagonal close grip pulldowns , this bar is sort of like a set of horns lol .....x 5 sets 2 working sets

12 x stack

12 x stack plus 20 kg newpb* drop sets back up the stack with as many strict reps as possible then 5 or so forced reps using the lower back a little then getting the rest of the squeeze with the latts

bb rows in squat rack x 5 set , 2 working sets

15 x 180kg with mostly forced reps

15 x 180kg again forced reps but i think this excercise is a good one for the shock factor to the upper and middle back muscle groups......drop sets plate by plate back down to 60 kg going as strict as possible for as many reps as possible when going lighter through the sets and forced reps to finish each set

underhand hammer strength pulls x 5 sets

12 x 80 kg

12x 120kg

12 x 160 kg

10 x 200kg , drop sets x 160kg , 120kg and finishing on a set of 30 with 80kg flex lewis style set 10 x full extention , 10 x partials stopping half way and 10 x fullextension then hold and squeese at bottom of rep ......mega burn !!!!

latt pulldowns behind neck x 4 sets finishing just shy of the stack and drop sets back up the stack

close grip pullovers x 4 sets finishing on 9 blocks then drop sets back up the stack

Loganator


----------



## loganator

todays leg sesh

hack squats x 5 sets with 2 x working sets

9 x 6 plates a side new pb*

7 x 6 1/2 plates per side new pb * then drop sets 7 x 5 plates 8 x 3 plates 9 x 2 plates .......best set of my life so far i think lol 2 pbs in 5 mins lol

leg press x 5 sets 2 working sets

300kg x 10

300kg x 8 alll down to the stop plate mega deep reps and already pre exhausted

1 x century set leg ext up and down the stack but decided on some kia green style mind to muscle super slow hold and squeeze reps ....Only managed 1 set of 100 and was like jelly after that ....sometimes you know when your broken enough lol !

Most enjoyable session , hope to keep up with progress right into last week and fight to lift heavy for as long as poss

Loganator


----------



## BestBefore1989

loganator said:


> todays leg sesh
> 
> hack squats x 5 sets with 2 x working sets
> 
> 9 x 6 plates a side new pb*
> 
> 7 x 6 1/2 plates per side new pb * then drop sets 7 x 5 plates 8 x 3 plates 9 x 2 plates .......best set of my life so far i think lol 2 pbs in 5 mins lol
> 
> leg press x 5 sets 2 working sets
> 
> 300kg x 10
> 
> 300kg x 8 alll down to the stop plate mega deep reps and already pre exhausted
> 
> 1 x century set leg ext up and down the stack but decided on some kia green style mind to muscle super slow hold and squeeze reps ....Only managed 1 set of 100 and was like jelly after that ....sometimes you know when your broken enough lol !
> 
> Most enjoyable session , hope to keep up with progress right into last week and fight to lift heavy for as long as poss
> 
> Loganator


Just awsome mate


----------



## loganator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just awsome mate


Thanks mate , it really helps when you enjoy what you do , I just love being pushed .....can't wait to start making this training dvd to see what sort of beastings we get at the gyms we go to .......hopefully starting filming next week


----------



## loganator

Cardio time for me now a curcit at home today as I cant go anywhere till nan is up and downstairs , shes struggling quite a bit now but keeps going as usual , her persistence and mental strength inspires me to push harder although it's heartbreaking to watch her going through it ......ay well time to get on with it folks catch you later

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Just done 40 min curcit of leg raises and crunches etc inc short rest periods ......nans brekky done  off on a date with the treadmill soon as mum will be here then boulders this afternoon , had a few more carbs yesterday so makes sense to burn it up for next couple of days and see what the scales say on sunday ......

Have a good day folks ;-)


----------



## mark_star

excellent job mate, those vids are more than impressive


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome work ethic mate, really impressive. Deserve great results!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Awesome work ethic mate, really impressive. Deserve great results!


Cheers Ben , just off to do shoulders now mate !


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Cheers Ben , just off to do shoulders now mate !


Well don't pi55 about like usual, hammer it! :lol:


----------



## loganator

30 min inc tm done and shoulders done , really good sesh and soaked to the bone again stronger now at 14st 12lbs than I was at 16st 9 lbs......motivated to the core now and really enjoying the changeups and forced reps ......Better keep ripping it up just incase I get the chance to stand next to Lee Preist lol

Loganator


----------



## Milky

You'll be famous one day mate, remember us all wont you :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> You'll be famous one day mate, remember us all wont you :thumbup1:


lmao ! No brainer mate haha :lol:


----------



## loganator

todays delt session

inc db press

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

14 x 130's

15 x 130's inc 3 helpers , drop sets through 90's 70's 50's with pause at bottom of rep and helper reps to finish

smith machine press x4 sets

12 x 60kg

10 x 80kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 100kg drop sets through 60 and 40 kg with stop at bottom of rep on chest and full rom , loads of reps and negatives to finish on light weight for deep burn

seated hammer grip press x 5 sets

2 working sets

10 x stack

8 x stack with drop sets and helper reps

forced rep bent over raises on pivoting frame

15 x 30 kg per side

15 x 45k per side

15 x 60kg per side

12 x 75 kg per side

10 x 75kg per side drop sets plate by plate -15kg per set to failure on each drop set ....loving the forced reps on certain exercises now good feeling sore on parts that were getting a bit stale

Job done mega pump and soaked through ....more leg raises , treadmill and guns tomorrow

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Morning folks , just dragged the power wash out to do nans flags , that will prob take me a couple of hours then meal 2 then cardio .....gun session later this afternoon ......

Just ate brekky and feel hungrier for eating , guess it's kicking in then ,

Have a good day folks


----------



## loganator

Todays arm session

Ez bar curls x 6 sets

15 x 10k pr side

12 x 20k pr side

10 x 30k pr side

9 x 35k pr side

6 x 35k pr side drop sets through 20 , 15 and 10 k per side helper reps and forced reps through every drop set and repped out till I was unable to even swing bar to partial rep at 10k per side

Last set was fractionated set of 30 with 15k pr side

Close grip ez press x 5 sets

2 working sets of 50 kg per side x 10 and x 8 and drop sets right back down to 10k per side with high strict reps

seated curls on horizonal pad

x 5 sets

2 working sets of almost stack and drop sets and helper reps back up the stack

dips x 5 sets , triceps were blown out by doing cg ez bar press first so was restricted on weight but a good change up I think

2 sets of 15 x bodyweight

2 sets of 12 x 15kg

15 x body weight

Ez bar 21's style but 30 reps x 4 sets

Standing kick backs with rope and balls x 5 sets going up snd down stack slow and strict, lost count on reps but finished by failing on low weight do job done for today .....

Not as many sets as usual on arms but weight and intensity through drop sets and high reps and slow mind to muscle style reps , a nice change really

Went bsck to gym before my tea and did 30 mins inc power.walk 15 min bike and 25 min elyptical cross trainer with sprint finish ......cracking sweat on, pi$$ wet and left the gym feeling fking awsome !

Weekend is here folks have a good one unless your prepping then keep on repping

Logs


----------



## mark_star

holy cow, great job mate. That is soooo much volume :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

mark_star said:


> holy cow, great job mate. That is soooo much volume :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy, I'm trying as much as possible to shock my body during this prep and do different things , ot seems to be working so far as I feel stronger and am mostly always sore , still just hitting each bodypart properly once per week and throwing in a few bonus sets on certain parts if I feel recovered enough to do so


----------



## loganator

Early morning date with treadmill today then hammys with shane if he's not on overtime ........i must confess tho my quads and glutes are still sore from wednesday :-D


----------



## Milky

Awesome workouts mate, really gutted we couldn't get one in before my hols but TBH its all hone to fu*k my end but hey ho.

They wanted me to work today but ; fu*ked them right off !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Awesome workouts mate, really gutted we couldn't get one in before my hols but TBH its all hone to fu*k my end but hey ho.
> 
> They wanted me to work today but ; fu*ked them right off !


Get down here today pal


----------



## loganator

Cardio done , oats with some peanut butter, bit of rest then hammy sesh


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Get down here today pal


Cant mate, got loads on for the holiday.


----------



## loganator

Now just 8 lbs out from being the same weight I was at the Nwest earlier this year ......coming off pretty easy and still got the open cheshire show and guest spot to bounce off at 3 weeks out so i'm just doin 2 or 3 decent cv days per week instead of the planned 5


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Cant mate, got loads on for the holiday.


No probs mate have a good weekend !


----------



## loganator

I am soooooo hungry since upping cardio last couple of days , think my metabolism must be racing as I even feel hungry whilst and even just after eating , I upped my protien and fats but craving like a crack head for some biscuits or somthing


----------



## BestBefore1989

loganator said:


> I am soooooo hungry since upping cardio last couple of days , think my metabolism must be racing as I even feel hungry whilst and even just after eating , I upped my protien and fats but craving like a crack head for some biscuits or somthing


step away from the rich tea!


----------



## loganator

BestBefore1989 said:


> step away from the rich tea!


Haha don't worry mate I had some extra chicken fillet but managed to stay clean lol :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Hams were still a little sore from the squats etc that we did on wed whilst training quads so we decided to do a mixed sesh as @shane87 needed to get some delts in .....

Warmed up with 3 light sets of seated ham curls

Did x 6 working sets of oldschool lying hamstrings with partner resist as seen on the previous vid we made the other week ......this turned out to be quite a lot of hams really as each rep of each set is a working rep due to the nature of the exercise

Seated db press ......

X 4 sets for me and 5 for shane , I didn't go mad as I did delts on thurs

1 working set of 10 x 130's but very deep slow controlled reps ......2 working sets for shane

Seated hammer grip shoulder press x 4 sets finishing on stack and drop sets

X 5 sets of stack alternate foot stance standing calf raises 30 reps per set still sticking to the slow rep burn and getting stronger for it now as we were only managing 4 sets with a few blocks less when we switched speed of reps a few weeks ago , always finding new ways of keeping it painfull lol 

X 5 sets seated latt raise machine .....another torture contraption of Harry's very isolating and allows for no back movement .....will film next sets to give you all a look

3 working sets

Stack x 12

Stack plus 10k x 10

Stack plus 10k x 10 with drop sets and slow helper reps with max burn .......

When you see the tiny stack on this thing you will think it's a joke but most people don't get half way down it

Was a little flat today but expected due to cardio the night before and cardio early morning just a couple of hours before training ......think thats why I was sooo extra hungry yesterday night .......have to wait till wed for high carb day now as its legs again then , I used to have it on sunday but whats the point if im sat on my ass ?

Posing practice today with my good mate in southport ,

Enjoy your sunday folks

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Woke up a lot tighter looking this morning but was sursprised to see scales hadn't moved , I suppose I can only look at this as being a good thing if condition is improving and am deffo on track for being ready


----------



## loganator

Bank holiday tomorrow and Catts is closed so we are off to ironman gym for a hardcore chest session........should be a good one ! ;-)


----------



## loganator

@shane87 give us a ring , cant get you on mobile pal


----------



## loganator

Think its lookin like a change of plan , cant get to ironman in time so practice routine for guest spot and double cardio ......another 1b down and 7 more to go looks like im gonna be ready early at this rate but will maintain with a couple of cheat days if that ends up being the case so not really concerned about it


----------



## loganator

Routine practice and inc power walk done on tread mill

drenched again ......off home to check on nan and have another meal now


----------



## loganator

Looking forward to training with Mr world over 50's tomorrow at Ironman gym .....if you have seen the size of pauls chest you would understand my enthusiasm to train with him ....... pscarb described him as remenisent to to the days of arnolds era in his write up on this years brits in the beef and I would say that is a fair description of his shape .....the man is a unit


----------



## Adz

Sounds like you are doing great at this mate, keep it up!


----------



## loganator

6 lbs out from show weight !!!!!

Happy Happy !


----------



## loganator

1st days filming done for the training dvd .....did chest with Mr worlds over 50's Paul rowe and of course @shane87 ......


----------



## loganator

Morning cardio done , 30 min fast inc power walk on tm ......tightening up now , feels good seeing some progress ,

Had a great day at Ironman gym in preston , good session with Paul Rowe Mr world over 50's and had a chat with Jon Bridge the owner of the gym a really nice bloke who made us very welcome and have to say runs a superbly set up gym , totally hardcore equipment and layout .....great stuff!!!!!

Paul's friend brought his american hotrod for us too have some photos in and hope to get some of Paul to post on here and show you guys soon ......

Filming went well and 60kg inc press all round

Think @shane87 enjoyed himself too having 2 people to beast instead of just me lol


----------



## loganator

Chest sore from yesterdays session with Paul Rowe, bit of a change up from what we have been doing but a great workout .....

Warmed up on seated press

Inc db press

3 x working sets of 60kg db's x12 and x 10

50kgs x 14 then drop sets 40's and 30's

Seated chest press x 4 working sets 2 sets of stack

2 sets of just less thsn stack with negatives to finish .....didn't count reps

X4 sets inc db fly

12 x 22.5 , 27.5 and 2 sets of 30 kgs

peck deck x 4 working sets

in at the deep end with full stack for first set

x 3 sets of just less than stack and partials to finish

cracking pump and some great pics with Paul , shane, Jon bridge the gym owner and the photographer micheal fawcett


----------



## loganator

Pics from yesterday at Ironman gym in preston ......brummm !


----------



## Guest

Belting pics m8, looking massive!


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Belting pics m8, looking massive!


Cheers Dave , hope I keep the fullness all the way in , deffo feel I have made a little progress since worlds .....just about another half a stone to go I think mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking hyoooge mate and shayne (if that's him in the tiw t shirt) is a massive bastard too! Lol


----------



## Mingster

Great stuff Logs.

Don't know which I found the most impressive...the Hack Squats or you power washing your nan's flags

Top man:thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Todays back session ....

Underhand grip latt pulldowns x 5 sets ,

2 x working sets

Stack plus 20kg for 15

Stack plus 20kg for 15 drop sets staying strict then forced reps x 3 sets

BB rows x 4 sets

2 working sets

180kg x 20 ....strict for 12ish then forced reps

200kg for 17 new pb** strict for 10 and 7 forced

No skin left on thumbs from rubbing on my keks when repping with weight but really enjoying the rows atm

Seated overhand rows x 4 sets

2 working sets

12 x 74kg p side

12 x 94kg p side

Wide hammer grip pulls behind neck x 4 sets with working set of stack for 10 plus partials

Super sets of seated hammer grip rows with working set of stack for 12 and forced reps and partials and close grip pullovers to mid heavy weight nice and slow squeezing the back on every rep

Another good one under the belt and just over 3 weeks to the open cheshire and mr blackpool guest spot and just over 6 weeks to the Universe , this prep is flying !


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking hyoooge mate and shayne (if that's him in the tiw t shirt) is a massive bastard too! Lol


Ye he's a proper lump inne? lol ...Unit !!!!


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Great stuff Logs.
> 
> Don't know which I found the most impressive...the Hack Squats or you power washing your nan's flags
> 
> Top man:thumbup1:


Haha cheers mate , hows the mingster doing ?


----------



## Mingster

loganator said:


> Haha cheers mate , hows the mingster doing ?


Aye, I'm doing ok mate. Plodding on, keeping pretty much to myself but still keeping an eye on things

Remember that first leg video you put up? You've accomplished quite a bit since then...


----------



## loganator

Mingster said:


> Aye, I'm doing ok mate. Plodding on, keeping pretty much to myself but still keeping an eye on things
> 
> Remember that first leg video you put up? You've accomplished quite a bit since then...


Good to hear mate !

Have to keep moving forward on this game mate , no other way ......leg day tomorrow , think you may of just inspired a change up ......watch this space lol


----------



## loganator

Leg day today so that means high carb day too ......

I have done cardio every day so far this week and realised I havn't always logged it in my journal , just pondering if I should jump on the tread mill now or wait till later after legs as I like to give everything on leg day hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> Leg day today so that means high carb day too ......
> 
> I have done cardio every day so far this week and realised I havn't always logged it in my journal , just pondering if I should jump on the tread mill now or wait till later after legs as I like to give everything on leg day hmmmmmmmm?


Save it all for legs mate! Treadmill after could help loosen everything up aswell.


----------



## loganator

C.Hill said:


> Save it all for legs mate! Treadmill after could help loosen everything up aswell.


My thoughts too mate , evening treadmill it is then ;-)


----------



## loganator

Think we will do squats as the main leg exercise today , been on hacks first for about a month now so think I will see how my squats hold up as I havn't done them for a while .....think we will throw in some walking lunges and century set leg ext to finish .....should be a good one I think


----------



## C.Hill

loganator said:


> My thoughts too mate , evening treadmill it is then ;-)


Good job I'm here to guide you mate! You'd be fcuked without me 

Century leg extensions? 100 reps non stop with a light weight or moderate weight and rest pausing to reach 100?


----------



## loganator

C.Hill said:


> Good job I'm here to guide you mate! You'd be fcuked without me
> 
> Century leg extensions? 100 reps non stop with a light weight or moderate weight and rest pausing to reach 100?


Start at 2 blocks on the stack for 10 reps then go up 2 blocks on each set of 10 for another 5 sets then down 2 blocks for another 4 sets of 10 = 10x 10 no rest between sets of 10 just move the pin and hit it !.......last set keep going after last set of 10 and do a negative or 2 with training buddy pushing you down to increase tension on resistance ..........

they're a good old burner , you should need some help on last few reps on heavy sets then after that they dont really feel any lighter on the way back down the blocks , lovely burn imo .......

make sure to finish all sets of 10 even if you need loads of spotting, you will get an idea if you need to adjust things next time you do them


----------



## loganator

Think I can feel a squat vid coming on today .....not done them since well before the worlds this year as I have been favouring hacks so it should be interesting to see how we do strength wise and should be sore tomorrow which is the main thing really isn't it .......thinking I may swap up the century set leg ext for heavy working sets with slow squeeze and drop sets too ......mind is working overtime on how to keep shocking the body into improvement.....happy days 100% focus on the goal.


----------



## loganator

Yesterdays quad and calf session .....

Started with bb squats x sets

15 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

12 x140kg

9 x 180 kg

7 x 180 kg .......not squatted for a few months so didn't go mad but felt good for first attempt for a while and will be doing them first for a couple of weeks to get strength back before alternating for first exercise with hacks

Hack squat x 5 sets

With 2 working sets

10 x 180kg

9 x 200kg no drop sets today as felt a little burned from squatting first

Leg ext x 5 sets

Working down to near enough stack nice and slow squeezed reps then drop sets slow and squeezed back up the stack

Standing calf raises x 6 sets of 30new pb* alternating stance every 10 reps nice and slow for a good burn ,

strength going up as never managed 6 sets when going so slow on reps

doms kicking today so still moving forwards......

Where theres pain theres gain !

Today I will be smashing the canon balls with some heavy db press , smith machine and some big ass forced reps on the rear delts ......will get some footage if someone available to film


----------



## loganator

todays delt session ....

seated db press x 5 sets , 2 working sets fimed last working set but my mate who was filming stopped and started afterthe heavy set thinking i had finished so it ended up as 2 vids so didn't know weather to upload it ?

12 x 130's

11 x 130's drop sets , 9 x 90's , 8 x 70's , 8 x 50's

smith machine press x 4 sets , 3 working sets .....

8 x 100kg

7 x 100kg

7 x 100kg drop sets 9 x 60kg , 12 x 40kg plus 4 negatives

seated hammer grip press 4 sets working up to stack x 10 and drop sets right back up to 4 blocks

forced rep rear laterals x 5 sets on pivoting frame ....vid to follow

15 x 30 kg per side

15 x 45kg per side

15 x 60 kg per side

12 x 75 kg per side

10 x 75 kg per side , drop sets 12 x 45kg per side, 10 x 30kg per side , 20 x 15kg pr side

db latt raises

15 x 20 s

15 x 30's

15 x 40's

12 x 40's drop sets 12 x 30's , 12 x 20 's

felt more tired and drained after this workout than any other time so far during the prep , low carbs kicking in and went into knuckle dragging mode within 20 mins after workout ....here is the forced rep rear latterals vid for you too see....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Says the vid is private


----------



## loganator

danMUNDY said:


> Says the vid is private


thanks mate feckin phone again !!!!!!


----------



## loganator

Vid is fixed sorry about that ;-)


----------



## loganator

Hams and biceps today not hitting tri's as I did plenty of press yesterday .......

Think the rear lateral vid is deffo fixed so i'm gonna repost


----------



## loganator

Hams obliterated...........

sldl x 4 sets

15 x 60kg

12 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

4 x 180 kg , drop sets 8x 140kg, 7 x 100kg , 15 x 60 kg

Seated hams x 4 sets working down to 16 blocks and back up the stack for 3 drop sets

Lying ham curls

Hams were already fried by this point

Did x 4 sets of 15 and 1 heavy set of 15 blocks for 8 inc helpers from shane and drop setted back up to a girly weight for total burn out .....

Couldn't even bend my knees properly after I finished lol and walked out sort of dragging my flat feet along lol .....Result !

Gonna hit bi's and tri's before posing practice tomorrow on southport then I have caught up my full week after the gym being closed for bank holiday on monday

Logs


----------



## loganator

New startrek film and as much chicken fillet and veg as I want tonight , O lucky me lol , been 7 days a week prep now for the last 3 weeks but feel fine all things considered and wouldn't have it any other way ....

Guns and posing practice tomorrow at southport , happy days !


----------



## loganator

Training and posing practice done , went to see my great friend nabbas mike sullivan for some help and to check my progress ....the guy seriously knows his onoins and gave me some great ideas and tips to bring my posing up to the level that i'm competing in now ....most of the guys at my level have been doing shows for years and are really good natural looking posers , it's easy to forget that I did my first show last year so still got a few rough edges to smooth off .......feeling really good about things after speaking to Mike , really greatfull to him as he gives a lot of his time up for me for no payment whatsoever and knows bodybuilding inside out .


----------



## J_boyd85

loganator said:


> Training and posing practice done , went to see my great friend nabbas mike sullivan for some help and to check my progress ....the guy seriously knows his onoins and gave me some great ideas and tips to bring my posing up to the level that i'm competing in now ....most of the guys at my level have been doing shows for years and are really good natural looking posers , it's easy to forget that I did my first show last year so still got a few rough edges to smooth off .......feeling really good about things after speaking to Mike , really greatfull to him as he gives a lot of his time up for me for no payment whatsoever and knows bodybuilding inside out .


 Mike is really good at posing cant go wrong with pointers off him mate!

You looked huge still when i saw you last week


----------



## loganator

J_boyd85 said:


> Mike is really good at posing cant go wrong with pointers off him mate!
> 
> You looked huge still when i saw you last week


Thanks Joe mate , yep i'm lucky to have the sullinator in my corner the guy is a diamond .....

I put 4 lbs on last week and still as tight lol diet and cv has remained the same so it must be due to switching other things up ;-) buzzing mate .....

You wanna get a sesh in at your gym or catts for the dvd in next 6 weeks your welcome welcome mate


----------



## J_boyd85

loganator said:


> Thanks Joe mate , yep i'm lucky to have the sullinator in my corner the guy is a diamond .....
> 
> I put 4 lbs on last week and still as tight lol diet and cv has remained the same so it must be due to switching other things up ;-) buzzing mate .....
> 
> You wanna get a sesh in at your gym or catts for the dvd in next 6 weeks your welcome welcome mate


I will when i look decent lol could fall down grids at the min haha


----------



## loganator

Todays chest session

Started with inc db for a change up again

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

14 x 130's inc 2 assisted reps

12 x 130's inc 2 assisted reps , drop sets through 90's 70's and 50's ......all reps on all sets were done really deep slow and controlled and reps on lighter weights in drop sets all with pause at bottom of rep

Flat bench

12 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 140 kg

6 x 140 kg, drop sets through 100 and 60 kg with negatives to finish ....again all slow controlled reps with full rom

Cables x 5 sets

15 x 25, 30,35,40, 45 and 50 kg per side

Peck deck x 5 sets with 2 sets of stack , partials and drop sets ,

Feeling the fullest ever pump whilst dieting and happy with training ......decided to make every rep count now so mixing styles to suit different body parts strict and slow on presses and forced heavy reps on certain pull exercises when it fits for the shock factor like rear laterals and bb rows , building a thicker physique for sure esp upper chest , middle back and sweeps , just hope I can keep the fullness for showtime


----------



## loganator

Morning cv done , inc power walk on tm for 30 mins .......

Big ass back ass back session with @shane87 , can't wait to knock out some heavy bb rows , strength is increasing rapidly on them as it is a new exercise for me and doing wonders for thickness in middle back


----------



## loganator

Todays back session .......

Underhand 45 degree grip latt pulldowns

X 5 sets with 2 working sets

Stack + 20kg X 12

Stack + 20kg x 10 inc 4 forced reps , drop sets with strict then forced reps back up the stack x 3 sets

BB rows x 5 sets with 2 working sets

15 x 180kg

12 x 220kg new pb ** plus drop sets with 140kg and 100kg with strict and forced reps to finish

Over hand single arm seated rows x 5 sets ,

12 x 60kg

12 x 80kg

12 x 100kg

12 x 120kg

Seated hammer grip rows x 5 sets

2 x working sets of stack + 12 and 10

Close grip pullovers x 4 sets to mod heavy weight nice and strict slow squeeze reps ....

Absloutely fked after this one folks low carbs kicking in but still had a great session just think heavy lifting and no carbs after fasted cv = tired .....but also = big and lean

Only 1 way to go .....forwards every session !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

just had the best leg session of this year without a doubt ......

hack squats

15 x 1 plate pr side warm up

12 x 2 plates pr side warm up

10 x 3 plates pr side

10 x 4 plates pr side

10 x 6 plates pr side with 8 clean reps new pb** vid to follow

bb squats

12 x 2 plates

10 x 3 plates

8 x 4 plates ...decent lift considering second exercise well happy 

front squat on smith machine with feet slightly forwaard of bar strict stance

10 x 60 kg

10 x 100kg

10 x 140 kg new pb *

6 x 160 kg new pb*

leg ext 4 sets to med heavy weight strict slow reps

single leg leg ext x 4 sets light weight slow squeeze and drop sets

standing calf raises 5 sets of 30 alternate stance every 10 reps x stack

best volume and weight of this year without a doubt ....felt good so pushed it hard

Loganator


----------



## BestBefore1989

3 new PBs is just greedy !

AWESOME mate :thumb:


----------



## loganator

BestBefore1989 said:


> 3 new PBs is just greedy !
> 
> AWESOME mate :thumb:


What can I say mate ? Hard work pays


----------



## loganator

Trained on my jones again today as shane has blown an elbow out , too many heavy presses training with me lol ...

Todays gun session

Ez bb curls

15 x 30kg

15 x 40kg

15 x 50kg

12 x 60 kg

10 x 60 kg drop sets through 40 and 30 kg and partials to finish

Tricep pushdowns

X 5 sets 3 working sets

10 x stack

8 x stack , drop sets back up , slow strict reps

12 x 12 blocks dtop sets bsck up the stack

Seated preacher ez bar curls x 4 sets

2 working sets of 50 kg and drop sets to finish

Cg ez bar press x 4 sets

2 working sets of 10 and 8 x 90kg and drop set to 50 kg reps to failure ......

Really slowed the reps down today and concentrated on squeezing the muscles .....got a cracking pump and knew I had done enough after 9 sets on bi's and 9 sets on tri's , normally do around 12 sets on each but slowing the reps down and concentrating on very strict form just blew my arms to bits !

Doms kicking in on legs from yesterday too ....result !


----------



## loganator

Feeling a little shut down again today , roll on sunday I need a refeed :-S


----------



## loganator

Why oh why am I watching celeb masterchef lol ....arrrrrgh !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Why oh why am I watching celeb masterchef lol ....arrrrrgh !!!!!!!!


It's awesome but not a good idea when dieting hard mate!


----------



## loganator

Feeling a bit low today nan went back in hospital to get fluids drained again and they kept her in overnight cos her blood pressure dropped , been feeling low all week tbh , been having to carry nan upstairs to bed with my brother ,

Just have to keep at it and stay focused as there is nothing else I can do but keep smashing it in the gym ......

Hammys today as i'm doing shoulders on sunday at peak physique in cheshire with gary furguson mr Nwest class 2 and kelvin hynde mr Nwest class 1 and doing some more filming for the prep dvd with dns video .......

People ask me how do I cope with the stress at home and still prep for a show but the thing is its the only outlet I got and actually helps


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hope your nan feels better soon mate, she's at the best place to be looked after but I'm sure she'd rather be in her own home.

After some of those leg sessions you do I am surprised you can even walk let alone carry your nan upstairs.


----------



## loganator

Routine practiced , 1hr cardio done at catts gym , 20 min elyptical trainer, 20 min inc power walk speed 3 mph incline level 10 , 20 mins bike level 5 ....chicken fillets scoffed spoon full of pb , shower now then watching a few posing vids and the new world war z zombie film .....

Hammys tomoz with shane and then shoulders on suday with gary the freak furguson and kevin peak physique hynde at kelvins gym peak physique in cheshire for some more filming for the dvd with dns video .....busy, busy ! Just what I need atm

have a good weekend folks

Loganator


----------



## loganator

1/2 hr round of leg raises and crunches done , musili going down the hatch , hammys later this morn with shane ....starting to tighten up noticably now ;-)


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> 1/2 hr round of leg raises and crunches done , musili going down the hatch , hammys later this morn with shane ....starting to tighten up noticably now ;-)


Looking great mate!

Enjoy the session later :beer:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Look great mate, must be happy with that!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Look great mate, must be happy with that!


happy enough for 5 weeks out mate , not overjoyed tho lol just about on target i think


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:


> Looking great mate!
> 
> Enjoy the session later :beer:


sure will buddy , hows the training going? ...sorry i not been around on peoples journo's lately it's been crazy with prep and home stuff


----------



## ClarkyBoy

loganator said:


> 1/2 hr round of leg raises and crunches done , musili going down the hatch , hammys later this morn with shane ....starting to tighten up noticably now ;-)


Looking amazing mate! Sub'd into this now.


----------



## loganator

ClarkyBoy said:


> Looking amazing mate! Sub'd into this now.


welcome aboard mate !


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> sure will buddy , hows the training going? ...sorry i not been around on peoples journo's lately it's been crazy with prep and home stuff


You know me mate, plodding along 

You're a busy man, don't expect you to check in on the peasants lol


----------



## loganator

R0BLET said:



> You know me mate, plodding along
> 
> You're a busy man, don't expect you to check in on the peasants lol


Haha not like that at all mate , I like havin a chat just got brain overload atm , no excuse really


----------



## loganator

Hammy's blitzed at catts today

Started with stiff leg deds

15 x 60kg warmup

12 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

2 x 180kg but abs locked up with cramp so had to drop bar , probably caused because of the crunch and leg raise curcit I did this morning

7 x 180 kg new pb* by a mile no cramp on second atempt

Lying hams

X 5 sets to heavy weight

2 x working sets 3/4 stack with drop sets , assisted reps and partials

Seated hams

X 5 sets

2 x working sets 120kg with drop sets , assisted reps and partial reps .....was walking funny by this time and strangley quads were pumped as well as hams which is a new one for me lol .....

Did a couple of sets of high rep set fragmented bicep curls on ez bar for an extra and to pull some blood back out of my legs before letting @shane87 have a look at me , Shane is happy as am I at this stage of prep ......continuing big push for condition now and enjoying it tbh

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Great session today with Kelvin Hynde Mr Northwest class 1..... Trained shoulders at peak pysique in cheshire and kelvin really took me out of my comfort zone .....

Latt raises

4 x warm up sets

2 x working sets

10 x 50's strict 5 x forced cheat reps, 5 x assisted and partials

10 x 50's , 5 x partials and drop set to 40's 6 strict and forced reps and partials

Wide grip upright rows , ez bar

Warmup sets then 2 x working sets

10 x 35 kg pr side drop set 5 x 30 kg per side

10 x 25 kg per.side , drop set 10 x 15 kg per side

Seated bb shoulder press in the rack never done these before so felt awkward but very isolated on front delt

2 x working sets of 8 x 25 and 30kg

Seated db press

Working sets of 12 x 95's and 12 x 85's with drop set arnold style press with 45' s x9

Rear raises on inc bench

Warm up sets then

2 x working sets with 50's x 10 and partials drop setting to 30's and partials to finish

Super sets reverse pulls on cables and seated partial reps on seated wide grip row holding and squeezing rep at bottom and only going half way out on return to keep constant tention on delts , both exercises done strict high rep low weight .....a really good burn to finish

More sets than I normally do and some new exercises for me , Kelvin gave me a really good push and took it to somewhere different for me which was great ....really training other competetors as I always learn something new ,

Think thats one of the best things about competing is meeting great people , a lot of whom end up as good friends and are willing to share their knowledge and experience ......

Will get some photos up later when I get them from dns ;-)

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Got some new pbs on film today , will post update and vids tonight when I get home .....had a real hardcore session with @shane87 and smashed 2 pb's in a row on the flat bench


----------



## Milky

Mate, got your text, will bell you tomorrow and have a ride over asap, not long since home.. :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Mate, got your text, will bell you tomorrow and have a ride over asap, not long since home.. :thumbup1:


Back day tomoz if your up for it mate ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Back day tomoz if your up for it mate ?


I may just do that mate, what time you usually train ?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> I may just do that mate, what time you usually train ?


about 3 mate but could prob go a bit later if your workin


----------



## loganator

ok hers todays chest session with vids...

flat bench 2 x warmup sets with x 60 and x 100kg

2 x working sets 12 x 140kg new pb * 11 clean reps

8 x 160kg new pb* with drop sets through 140kg , 100kg, 60kg and negatives to finish ....sorry the 160kg drop set is in 2 parts as the lad filming didnt know it was a drop set and stopped then started again when he realised ....i will post both now , you get the idea anyways .....











incline db press 3 x warmup sets then a working set of 12 x 140kg and drop sets through 90's 70's and 50's new pb for inc db as second exercise ....here is the vid 






did 4 sets of cables with 2 x working sets

15 x 45kg per side

25 x 50 kg per side newpb*

peck deck 4 sets with 2 workinfg sets

almost stack for 12 slow squeeze controlled reps

10 x stack slow reps and slow partials then drop sets following the same formula , a tip i picked up from paul rowe Mr world over 50's when i trained at Ironman in Preston a couple of weeks ago ....

hope you enjoy the vids ...will be posting more tomorrow for our back session hopefully joined by @Milky who i know loves training back and had a really good session with him last time 

gnite folks

Logster


----------



## bail

Unreal thickness/aesthetics in the pics, looking forward to seeing what you bring on the day


----------



## loganator

Hardcore back sesh today

45 degree underhand close grip latt pulls

3 x warmup sets

2 x working sets

Stack plus 20kg for 12

Stack plus 20kg for 10 plus forced reps and drop sets.....

Shane taking less blocks off on my drop sets as my strength is going up he is upping the game ....siuts me fine buddy !

bb rows in squat rack

15 x 60 kg

12 x 100kg

12 x140kg

15 x180kg

15 x220kg new pb* drop sets with strict and then forced reps through 180,140,100 and 60 kg .....really enjoying the bb rows and strength rocketing 5 plates per side even impressed my self lol 

Did some meadows rows as seen on one of @Pscarbs training vids

12 x 20 kg

12 x 30 kg

12 x 40 kg

12 x 50 kg

Wide grip latt pulldowns behind neck

X5 sets of 12

2 working sets of stack and drop sets back up to girly weight , nice and strict with good squeeze

Close grip pullovers x 5 sets

2 working sets of 12 x mod/heavy weight and 4 x drop sets one block at a time staying strict with full rom

Finished off with 4 x 30 hyper extensions one straight one left twist one right twist x 10 to make 30 reps , really throwing elbow back on twists to get good contraction , lower back was like rock after these and kept going to failure on last set until I could only do partials .....got about 50 out on last set

walked out of the gym feeling rinsed out but feeling good about it

loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Got any vids of Bb rows at those sort of weights mate as they are mind blowing!

Great session as.always


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Got any vids of Bb rows at those sort of weights mate as they are mind blowing!
> 
> Great session as.always


Will film next weeks for you mate , meant to do some vids today but batt was low on phone


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Will film next weeks for you mate , meant to do some vids today but batt was low on phone


Awesome cheers


----------



## loganator

Morning folks I had a day off from training yesterday as my head was booming , had a really bad headache at the back of my eye just felt I needed a day off as its been 7 days a week for a while now , did manage 40 mins inc power walk on the treadmill tho ,

Leg day today , planning a good one as not many left before the uni and need to make it count


----------



## loganator

Had a really good leg session and almost passed out drop setting on squats lol , full update later ,

Heres the drop set vid for now .....if you listen close at the end you can hear me say to shane get it off ! My legs were going from under me lol , low carbs deffo kicking in but happy knowing I didnt have another rep in me !

Guy stopped and restarted vid again not realising it was a drop set but managed to join it up to save you from watching 2 parts ......cant get the staff these days lol


----------



## loganator

Could have gone a few more at 200k at begging of drop set but got a twinge in my left knee and thought it better to start drop set as ego and injury dont win shows


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Massive squat logs! Plus when you were walking over to the side to take the plates off your back looks huge, even through the tshirt

Not really sure if its my place to say, but on the first set, well all of em if your legs were coming from underneath you, and a slight loss in strength due to low carbs, you should only really take a couple steps back once you've unracked it, I know Shane's a strong lad, but if so etching was to go wrong or it didn't feel right on your back/knees once its unracked, you haven't got too far to go to get it off you

Still...big lift all the same :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

danMUNDY said:


> Massive squat logs! Plus when you were walking over to the side to take the plates off your back looks huge, even through the tshirt
> 
> Not really sure if its my place to say, but on the first set, well all of em if your legs were coming from underneath you, and a slight loss in strength due to low carbs, you should only really take a couple steps back once you've unracked it, I know Shane's a strong lad, but if so etching was to go wrong or it didn't feel right on your back/knees once its unracked, you haven't got too far to go to get it off you
> 
> Still...big lift all the same :thumbup1:


ye i know what your saying mate i agree my back is huge haha !!!! no seriously tho it's the frame at the bottom i dont want to be so close to it with the plates as i'm coming down deeop thats why i step back


----------



## loganator

todays leg sesh

squats ....only 3rd week back doing them as i was concentrating on hacks but fancy a change up

15 x 60

12 x 100

12 x 140

10 x 180

3 x 200 drop sets 10 x 140 , 10 x 100

leg press

10 x 220

10 x 260

10 x 300

10 x 340

torture rack front squat machine

10 x 20

10 x 40

10 x 60

10 x 60 , drop set 10 x 20 ......i know these weghts semm rediculously low but the weight is put on a good 18 inches behind you so the leverage is against you and the foot plate is elavated at a steep angle making for a really deep strict movement ...serious killer exercise to do late on on the sesh

leg ext 2 x sets of centurys

calfs 2 x sets of 45 reps with stack aternating stance every 15 reps , had nothing left for calfs but couldn't leave gym without hitting them for acouple of sets of burn to feel like i hadn't gone backwards in my training ....will hit th m properly on sat with hammys

Loganator


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

loganator said:


> ye i know what your saying mate i agree my back is huge haha !!!! no seriously tho it's the frame at the bottom i dont want to be so close to it with the plates as i'm coming down deeop thats why i step back


Ah makers sense now, I guess from the angle of the camera looks like it will clear it...

As you were :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

here is the 180kg set i did before the drop set yesterday ......


----------



## loganator

Todays boulder session

Seated db press

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

10 x 90's

15 x 130's new pb*

8 x 140's new pb* drop set through 90's 70's and 50's






Smith machine press

10 x 60 kg

10 x 80 kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 100kg , drop sets through 60 and 40 kg , second working exercises seem to be suffering a little now think endurance dropping a little or could be im putting everything in from the off

Rear raises on pivot frame as seen in vid on prevous shoulder update

12 x 30 kg pr side

12 x 45 kg pr side

12 x 60 kg pr side

10 x 69 kg pr side

Latt raises

12 x 20's

12 x 30's

12 x 35's

10 x 40's , drop set through 30's 20's and 15's

The weekend is here again , have a good one folks !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Busy today movin nan downstairs so she is a bit safer .....what a relief that I finaly talked her into it ,

Cardio and posing practice later then arms tomorrow at southport before I show mike my guest spot routine ,

Legs are still sore from squats from quads to hams so no hammys today , need time to heal .

Loganator


----------



## J_boyd85

loganator said:


> Busy today movin nan downstairs so she is a bit safer .....what a relief that I finaly talked her into it ,
> 
> Cardio and posing practice later then arms tomorrow at southport before I show mike my guest spot routine ,
> 
> Legs are still sore from squats from quads to hams so no hammys today , need time to heal .
> 
> Loganator


Whens the first 1 mate???


----------



## loganator

J_boyd85 said:


> Whens the first 1 mate???


open cheshire a week today mate , them guest spot at Mr Blackpool a week tomorrow then Uni 3 weeks after that ,

buzzin now its gettin nearer !


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Busy today movin nan downstairs so she is a bit safer .....what a relief that I finaly talked her into it ,
> 
> Cardio and posing practice later then arms tomorrow at southport before I show mike my guest spot routine ,
> 
> Legs are still sore from squats from quads to hams so no hammys today , need time to heal .
> 
> Loganator


That's a start mate, she will find it easier now and hopefully so will you...


----------



## loganator

Took dog for 30 min power walk then jumped on tm for 25 min incline when I got back to get a proper sweat on ,missisis dog is buzzing he gettin out every day lol .

Other half goin out tonight so doin some work on my routine whilst I got the chance , been mad gettin ready for this and looking after nan at same time but it sort of works in a wierd way cos I got the peice of mind knowing im helping my nan who has been like a second mum to me growing up and the prep keeps my head on straight because im focucused on being 100% .........


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> That's a start mate, she will find it easier now and hopefully so will you...


Can't tell you how much of a relief it is to get her downstairs and I also persuaded her to let my mum stop at night too so I get a couple of nights good sleep at the missis place ........still heart wrenching seeing her so ill but I have piece of mind knowing i'm doing the right things for her mate , helps a lot .......plus she wants me to smash the Uni so that is a great source of determination for me too


----------



## loganator

Morning folks , weighed in this morning and now just over 2 lbs out from my show weight at the Nwest earlier this year , and 5 ish lbs out from the weight I was at the britain .....that gives me a lb ish per week to drop before the Universe ......numbers are just that of course and I will be happy only when I see what I want to see in the mirror but feeling quite confident about being on track for this now ....

Going to see my mentor in southport today for a bit of arms and posing routine practice ......

Its also high carb day !

Have a great sunday folks !

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Sneaky leg pic from this morning , water starting to drop now , happy for 4 weeks out !


----------



## SuperSwede

Sick calves dude!


----------



## loganator

SuperSwede said:


> Sick calves dude!


Thanks mate , welcome aboard !


----------



## zack amin

looking like a machine mate, universe is yours


----------



## biglbs

So when are you gonna start to get vascular?ffs man,awsome!


----------



## loganator

Todays chest session

Had a few extra carbs to burn from yesteday so had a good blast today and felt strong

Inc db press

15 x 50's

12 x 70's

12 x 90's

21 x 140's new pb by 3 reps , 20 clean reps 1 helper

8 x 150's new pb by 2 reps , drop set through 110's , 90's , 70's

Felt like pushing it after the 140's just felt like I had too

Flat bench

15 x 60

10 x 100

9 x 140

8 x 160 , drop set through 120kg , 100kg ,60kg and negatives to finish

Cables

12 x 30k p side

12 x 35 k

12 x 40 k

12 x 50k

Peck deck

X 4 sets going to fail on each set and doing slow partials squeezing every bit out of each set,

Worked down to almost stack with drop sets and partials on each drop set......

Condition coming through now and starting.to look grainy again and staying full up to now , praying I keep this fullness for the show day

Here is the 150's inc db drop set , ye I know i'm spoiling you lol !

Loganator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?

v=dTswX6sXdNE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## biglbs

Lovely set mate,the whole workout is setting the path ....as each of the others have,easy to see your desire,good man.


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Lovely set mate,the whole workout is setting the path ....as each of the others have,easy to see your desire,good man.


Cant beat hard work mate , gets results ....if you want something bad enough you will find a way to earn it .....

100% every session mate cant go any other way , not blowing trumpet just how it is ....i fkin love training hard !


----------



## ripped45

dem calves are like roadmaps. damn man


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Cant beat hard work mate , gets results ....if you want something bad enough you will find a way to earn it .....
> 
> 100% every session mate cant go any other way , not blowing trumpet just how it is ....i fkin love training hard !


There is no other way mate,especialy at your level in BB!


----------



## loganator

@Ginger Ben got the bb rows on camera for you mate.as you asked , all I can say is that was on mutha of a back session !


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> @Ginger Ben got the bb rows on camera for you mate.as you asked , all I can say is that was on mutha of a back session !


Awesome mate, be great to see them


----------



## loganator

Todays back session

Underhand close grip pulldowns

X 5 sets

2 x working sets

10 x stack plus 30kg new pb by 10kg

10x stack plus 30kg drop sets x 4 , -30kg then up 2 blocks at a time from full stack , strict then forced reps on each drop set

Bb rows in squat rack

15 x 60kg

15 x 100kg

15 x 140kg

15 x 180kg

15 x 220kg forced reps , drop set 15 x 140 kg , 15 x 100kg ,20 x 60 kg , form not very strict on forced rep heavy set but looking.for shock factor and working very well.up to now

Meadows rows

12 x 40kg

12 x 60kg

12 x 80 kg

12 x 80kg

wide hammer grip pulldowns behind neck

x 4 sets of 12 , working down to stack new pb*

super sets of seated hammer grip rows finishing.on stack and close grip pullovers mod weight very strict

hyper ext x 4 sets 30 with twists

O yes I nearly forgot here you go @Ginger Ben the forced rep bb rows mate

loganator


----------



## Ginger Ben

Great looking session mate.


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Great looking session mate.


Ye a good one mate was fooked at the end of it then remembered I still had to do hypers lol ! ........Nobody forcing me to do this tho mate ......only one way


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Ye a good one mate was fooked at the end of it then remembered I still had to do hypers lol ! ........Nobody forcing me to do this tho mate ......only one way


Brilliant work ethic you have mate, said it before but really is great to see


----------



## loganator

Missis already had dog out before I arrived tonight so done 30 min inc power walk on tread mill , really didn't feel like it so thats exactly why I kicked myself up the **** and did it lol ......run up show on sat Mr Cheshire open class then guest spot at Mr blackpool on sunday busy weekend and a chance for trail run carb up etc ...... Will just have to tick over on legs tomorrow as I dont want to be sore and soft for weekend but cant bring myself to skip leg day at just under 4 weeks from the Universe

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Brilliant work ethic you have mate, said it before but really is great to see


Thanks Ben good to have your support mate


----------



## loganator

Leg day today ....had a really light one as im on stage sat and sun, just did leg ext and ham curls x 5 sets each , then hit some cv for 45 mins , did 12.5 min inc power walk speed 2.8 but inc level 15 max , 20 min elyptical trainer , 12.5 mins bike, total 45 mins ......

Finished off with 4 sets 30 alt stance calf raises mega slow ,

Got a good sweat on and burned a few cals off ,

More posing practice at home later ,

Weigh in tomoz to check were I am as I was only 4 lbs out this morning and coming in fast ......may do a little cv in the morning depending.on weight then hit shoulders and arms as usual thurs and fri morning and have a good feed friday night as im dropping water for the cheshire

Loganator


----------



## loganator

Well , woke up with a sore throat this morning , feel like i'm trying to swallow hot ash ......been fine all the way through the prep and now this !

These things are sent to test our resolve and I will spend the next 2 days kicking it's **** to be ready for sat and sunday ......lucky I have a few germ busting tricks up my sleve as I aint got time to be ill !

Loganator


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## loganator

Well spray tanned up ready for the open cheshire tomorrow. Still chesty but feeling a little bit better now .....

Nan in christies , having some stuff done , hate seeing her suffer it's so frustrating not being able to do anything , was gonna drop the cheshire show and just do the guest spot on sunday so I could go and visit her but mum told her my plans and she insisted I do it , go and get it won for me she said so nothing i can say say to that and better do my best for her now as im under strict instructions lol .

Will post tomorrow and let you all know how I do ,

Loganator


----------



## biglbs

That will be another set of sheets fooked then! pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Ps enjoy mate,good luck..


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> That will be another set of sheets fooked then! pmsl


Yep sure is lol ,

I been relagated to the couch at my missis place with old bedding lol , lucky for me its a big comfy one !

thanks mate , will be doing my best !


----------



## Galaxy

Absolute beast mate, have a good day tomorrow


----------



## loganator

Sure will mate , thanks for the reps !

Competing is the best bit , I can eat lol :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good show mate, enjoy the food!


----------



## Milky

Bring it home mate, you will walk it :thumbup1:


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Good luck fella! Sure you'll smash it!


----------



## J_boyd85

Good luck m8 ! Although you don't need luck lol


----------



## mikemull

Good luck mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

have a great day, looking forward to hearing how you got on


----------



## loganator

Managed 3rd in a great line up very close between us tho , mr england and mr universe turned up to compete lol .....

Tried a different approach to carb up and came in a little flat but lesson learned before the Uni ......

Good orgsnised show , did the routine that im doin at Blackpool for the guest spot tomorrow and brought the house down , well happy with that , loads of applause !


----------



## andyhuggins

Congrats mate :thumb:


----------



## loganator

Guest spot at mr blackpool today then a couple of days off , nose is streaming now too , think i need a bit of rest before hitting things again ....Just one of those things i suppose if your ill your ill ****es me off that its happened now tho


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Guest spot at mr blackpool today then a couple of days off , nose is streaming now too , think i need a bit of rest before hitting things again ....Just one of those things i suppose if your ill your ill ****es me off that its happened now tho


Good result even if you tried something and it didn't work,valuable lesson far better there than at Uni,good work


----------



## andyhuggins

loganator said:


> Guest spot at mr blackpool today then a couple of days off , nose is streaming now too , think i need a bit of rest before hitting things again ....Just one of those things i suppose if your ill your ill ****es me off that its happened now tho


Hope you enjoy the guest spot mate.


----------



## greekgod

any vids from the weekend loganator?

well done getting thru it being sick and all and test running yr carb up,

its good to iron out the wrinkles for Oct.

get alittle rest pal...


----------



## loganator

Still full of it ! Cant cardio cant train ......gutted :-(


----------



## biglbs

Nothin you can do other than dose up and rest up/keep warm mate,let the body do its bit,can you get injectable Vit C?It was about years ago and seemed to realy help out with this ****,though may have been in our heads more:laugh:


----------



## loganator

Feeling a bit better today so gonna go back to the gym tomorrow I think.

Have filled out again with rest so maybe not a bad thing having a few days off afterall

245


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Feeling a bit better today so gonna go back to the gym tomorrow I think.
> 
> Have filled out again with rest so maybe not a bad thing having a few days off afterall
> 
> 245


Sounds good mate, day of rest and hammer it from here on in


----------



## loganator

Well it's a sad day indeed ,

I decided to stop my prep for this years Uni as I have a chest infection now and still not been able to train , family needs me atm too so the decision has been made,

Honestly gutted but know im doing the right thing as anything less than 100% fit would be me letting myself and others down ....

Bulk starting as of now and sights are set for next years Universe

Will be closing this journal soon but starting another for the start of my big ass bulk .....every cloud .......

Loganator


----------



## mikemull

loganator said:


> Well it's a sad day indeed ,
> 
> I decided to stop my prep for this years Uni as I have a chest infection now and still not been able to train , family needs me atm too so the decision has been made,
> 
> Honestly gutted but know im doing the right thing as anything less than 100% fit would be me letting myself and others down ....
> 
> Bulk starting as of now and sights are set for next years Universe
> 
> Will be closing this journal soon but starting another for the start of my big ass bulk .....every cloud .......
> 
> Loganator


Gutted for you mate but looking forward to the bulk journal!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Ah mate, gutted for you but you've got to do what's best. Another year of size will be very cool to see though!


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Ah mate, gutted for you but you've got to do what's best. Another year of size will be very cool to see though!


Yes that is now the plan ben mate 12 months work now 8 months to grow and 4 to cut


----------



## Ginger Ben

loganator said:


> Yes that is now the plan ben mate 12 months work now 8 months to grow and 4 to cut


Bring on the beast!


----------



## biglbs

Well mate,that is the sign of true inner strength,knowing when it is time to change tack against your will but with your needs , true strength of character,power to you mate!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

Tis a shame mate, have enjoyed following this so far, but at least you have your priorities right...plus the universe well be there next year, just gotta do what ya gotta do

Will keep an eye out for the bulk journal


----------



## Milky

Mate, were all behind you, we all know its not a bullsh8t excuse, we know that's not you.

You would have nailed it, you will nail it again, we all know that as well.

Focus on whats important for now mate.


----------



## loganator

Thanks guys , just have to suck it up now and do whats right by my family ,

Really good to have your support esp people who have taken the time out to speak to me recently and help me get my head on straight ,

Feeling a bit emotional to say the least


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Thanks guys , just have to suck it up now and do whats right by my family ,
> 
> Really good to have your support esp people who have taken the time out to speak to me recently and help me get my head on straight ,
> 
> Feeling a bit emotional to say the least


Family should always come first mucka, good on you.

As always m8 keep grinding away.


----------



## Galaxy

Gutted for you mate, but as you said its for the best so respect for putting your family first 

Can't wait for you off season journal, keep plugging away and you'll be back again no doubt even better.


----------



## bail

I think another year of size (plus a rebound from all the dieting you've done) would be very beneficial looking forward to see what you bring in next year


----------



## loganator

Gonna do some chest this afternoon , feeling much better now although still a little tired ......

It's been difficult sleeping properly knowing nan may need me at any time through the night , mum and aunty dont leave her side now and nurses here several times a day for meds , not a great deal for us to do now but I know she takes comfort from us being there ,

Will update session later but don't think I will go crazy after nearly a 2 week lay off , probly just do 8 or so decent sets


----------



## loganator

1st day back at the gym after a 2 week layoff with flu ,

I feel human again now , felt like kissing the bench and bar when I arrived then realised how many germs would be on it thought it best not to go that far and get on with trainind chest ;-)

Flat bench x4 sets

20 x 60kg

15 x 100kg

10 x 140kg

10 x 140kg ,

Felt like I could easily go for more reps and weight but didn't want to push myself too hard on first session back as I am still chesty but could not keep out of the gym any longer

tapered incline press "Heineken press " x 4 sets

10 x 20 kg pr side

10 x 30 kg pr side

10 x 40 kg pr side

10 x 40 kg pr side

drop set back to 20kg pr side with pause at bottom of rep extra deep repped out through failure .....

Again could have gone for more weight but chose to feel the reps on my first session back and ease into things again ,

got a hurrendous pump on from those 8 sets and was happy enough with my performace with recent factors considered , actually I was a little surprised how easily I nocked 10 x 140kg out for 2 sets after a fortnight layoff and illness .

Just glad to be back in the gym now , feeling better about the rebound now that im doing something with it again

Back day tomorrow , will prob train alone again as shane is on afternoons and I just have to train whenever I can this week as spending more time at home with nan why I still got the chance

loganator


----------



## biglbs

That is good to hear.

Strength athletes often take 7 to 10 days off before their event,for just the reason you find here,power is up,even though you have been ill,imagine if you had just been eating/resting and jabbing test:lol:


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> That is good to hear.
> 
> Strength athletes often take 7 to 10 days off before their event,for just the reason you find here,power is up,even though you have been ill,imagine if you had just been eating/resting and jabbing test:lol:


I have been eating and resting but I am natty mate and rely on my natural high testosterone levels and freak like genetics to get me through !

Strength isnt exactly up but isn't far at all behind were I left off , can't wait to pick up the pace a little once I totally shake off this bad chest .....


----------



## TELBOR

Aww mate, only just seen the post about dropping out.

You've had a great year on stage so be proud of yourself ;beer:

NOW GROW !!!!


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> I have been eating and resting but I am natty mate and rely on my natural high testosterone levels and freak like genetics to get me through !
> 
> Strength isnt exactly up but isn't far at all behind were I left off , can't wait to pick up the pace a little once I totally shake off this bad chest .....


I know you're a natty mate,just think if you had been able to Jab in Test:lol:


----------



## loganator

My Nan lost a very brave fight to the cancer today and wanted to let those of you who knew about her battle know that it is over .....

I will be closing this journal in the next couple of days and will be starting a fresh when I have dealt with family matters , I know a few of you will want to pass on your respects so im leaving this thread open for a day or 2 to give you the opportunity ,

Thanks as always for your support and friendship

Carl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sorry to hear of your loss Carl


----------



## Galaxy

loganator said:


> My Nan lost a very brave fight to the cancer today and wanted to let those of you who knew about her battle know that it is over .....
> 
> I will be closing this journal in the next couple of days and will be starting a fresh when I have dealt with family matters , I know a few of you will want to pass on your respects so im leaving this thread open for a day or 2 to give you the opportunity ,
> 
> Thanks as always for your support and friendship
> 
> Carl


Sorry for your loss mate


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> My Nan lost a very brave fight to the cancer today and wanted to let those of you who knew about her battle know that it is over .....
> 
> I will be closing this journal in the next couple of days and will be starting a fresh when I have dealt with family matters , I know a few of you will want to pass on your respects so im leaving this thread open for a day or 2 to give you the opportunity ,
> 
> Thanks as always for your support and friendship
> 
> Carl


Ahh **** sorry to hear m8. Love goes out to you and your family m8.

If you need owt just give us a call mucka.


----------



## Milky

Totally totally gutted for you mate, and your family.

You spoke about her like she was a feisty old bird mate and a fighter, l know how much you will miss her from the way you spoke about her and no words will ease the pain just yet.

Have a drink mate, you deserve one.


----------



## loganator

Thanks for your kind words guys it does help , @Milky feisty doesn't even come close mate , she had more fight than mike tyson and was a big inspiration to me in my training .....

Thing is after putting so much into the prep and looking after her im feeling a bit lost at the moment ,

When everything is dealt with I will be full steam into my bulk ,

Not the end to the season that I wanted as I was drawing a lot of strength for my training from my nans encouragement and also really wanted to dedicate the Universe to Harry the owner of Catts who we lost a couple of months ago


----------



## BestBefore1989

so sorry to read you lost your Nan mate, sounds like she will live on in your hearts and minds and was very much loved.


----------



## loganator

BestBefore1989 said:


> so sorry to read you lost your Nan mate, sounds like she will live on in your hearts and minds and was very much loved.


Thanks mate , to be honest she was like a mum to me and put a roof over an unruly teenagers head and was there for me always .....thats why I was so glad that it was me taking care of her when the time came when she needed some help herself , I never met anyone who had so much fight and iron will in them , it may be hard for some to understand how an old woman could inspire me to train and try so hard in my prep but then again they didn't know my nan lol old scool hardcore made from real tuff stuff , it's true the saying they don't make em like they used to ,

She was and always will be a massive source of inspiration to me ,

Always believed in me and 100% behind me competing right up to the end , I honestly can't tell you how much i'm gonna miss her support


----------



## BestBefore1989

loganator said:


> Thanks mate , to be honest she was like a mum to me and put a roof over an unruly teenagers head and was there for me always .....thats why I was so glad that it was me taking care of her when the time came when she needed some help herself , I never met anyone who had so much fight and iron will in them , it may be hard for some to understand how an old woman could inspire me to train and try so hard in my prep but then again they didn't know my nan lol old scool hardcore made from real tuff stuff , it's true the saying they don't make em like they used to ,
> 
> She was and always will be a massive source of inspiration to me ,
> 
> Always believed in me and 100% behind me competing right up to the end , I honestly can't tell you how much i'm gonna miss her support


Brought a lump to my throat.

love like that can only exist when its reciprocated, as lucky as you where to have her in your life, I am sure she knew how you felt and was blessed to have you.


----------



## loganator

@Milky or @Pscarb please close this thread tonight mate ,

Will start bulk journal after funeral and family matters have been dealt with ,

Thanks to you all for your support and kind words

Loganator


----------



## 3752

As requested buddy, my thoughts are with you mate


----------

